# Gluten Free



## Lucy Hamilton

So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.

Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?


----------



## MaryL

I have Celiac disease. It makes diet a challenge. There are alternatives and plenty of gluten free recipes, most are very good .


----------



## The Great Goose

If your friend has coeliac then cater to their needs. If not, then kick them in the pants and it's bread and water only.

take that for devaluing the seriousness of coeliac disease!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

The Great Goose said:


> If your friend has coeliac then cater to their needs. If not, then kick them in the pants and it's bread and water only.
> 
> take that for devaluing the seriousness of coeliac disease!


----------



## Pogo

I believe haggis is gluten-free, lassie.  As long as you don't make it into a sandwich.


----------



## Manchester

They're from scotland. Just deep fry everything and no pasta and bread and they'll be fine.

On a serious note I've been gluten free for months after finding it makes me feel loads healthier. I use chickpea flour also called gram flour for most things other than bread as it doesn't work.  Steak and potatoes wis also just dandy.


----------



## Compost

I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.


----------



## Dekster

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?



Not directly.  A co-worker's mother had to be on that diet.  Nothing with caramel coloring or breading unless you are sure it is gluten free, which most isn't.   Just take them out for every meal


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Dekster said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not directly.  A co-worker's mother had to be on that diet.  Nothing with caramel coloring or breading unless you are sure it is gluten free, which most isn't.   Just take them out for every meal
Click to expand...


OMG so what confusion this is going to be.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Compost said:


> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.



Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.


----------



## gallantwarrior

That's what I appreciate about my paleo diet.  Damned little gluten in meat and cruciferous veggies.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Manchester said:


> They're from scotland. Just deep fry everything and no pasta and bread and they'll be fine.
> 
> On a serious note I've been gluten free for months after finding it makes me feel loads healthier. I use chickpea flour also called gram flour for most things other than bread as it doesn't work.  Steak and potatoes wis also just dandy.



So you can eat steak and potatoes in normal fashion?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

gallantwarrior said:


> That's what I appreciate about my paleo diet.  Damned little gluten in meat and cruciferous veggies.



What is a paleo diet? I've never heard of this.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
Click to expand...


It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid those grains, and you're on your way.  Rice is a common substitute, especially for making breads, cakes and pastas.  Potato flour too.

You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> I believe haggis is gluten-free, lassie.  As long as you don't make it into a sandwich.



A Haggis sandwich....Haggis is disgusting anyhow never mind it in sandwich form


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid that and you're on your way.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
Click to expand...


Okay so we can't just....send out for Pizza huh?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

MaryL said:


> I have Celiac disease. It makes diet a challenge. There are alternatives and plenty of gluten free recipes, most are very good .



Mr. Lucy normally in charge of the kitchen duties, it seems he might be busy.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid that and you're on your way.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so we can't just....send out for Pizza huh?
Click to expand...


No but you can make a good (better) one at home.  That's what I do.  

I make GF brownines too --- they're wunderbar.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid that and you're on your way.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so we can't just....send out for Pizza huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you can make a good (better) one at home.  That's what I do.
> 
> I make GF brownines too --- they're wunderbar.
Click to expand...


Gluten Free though....what does Gluten Free food taste like I wonder? Or does it even have a taste, a lot of foods minus key ingredients tend to have no actual taste.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid that and you're on your way.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay so we can't just....send out for Pizza huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No but you can make a good (better) one at home.  That's what I do.
> 
> I make GF brownines too --- they're wunderbar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gluten Free though....what does Gluten Free food taste like I wonder? Or does it even have a taste, a lot of foods minus key ingredients tend to have no actual taste.
Click to expand...


It varies.  Some things just work best with wheat (like bread), so that may be an adjustment.  The bread tends to fall apart and be very forgettable-tasting at best.  But I've made decent GF pizza, very good GF pancakes, and killer GF brownies, so it depends on what you're baking.

Had a GF (hot) pie recently and that was pretty good --- the crust on a pie isn't that big a part of it anyway.

I have GF pasta made from rice, and it's fine, just as good as the wheat without the post-meal bloating.


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?


Just serve steak...


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I appreciate about my paleo diet.  Damned little gluten in meat and cruciferous veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a paleo diet? I've never heard of this.
Click to expand...

Road kill cuisine..


----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
Click to expand...


Or my infamous Mexican chili.  

There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
Click to expand...

They are all fine in my book...


----------



## Pogo

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all fine in my book...
Click to expand...


Book?  Eh, I usually use a plate.


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are all fine in my book...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Book?  Eh, I usually use a plate.
Click to expand...

You were never a college student while working?


----------



## Dekster

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.



Come up with one meal like chicken and rice and then take them shopping with you.  "Wasn't sure what you guys might want to try out why you are here."  I, however, would just be crass because that is who I am, "Here's you a sprite and a rice cake.  If you want anything else, you will have to tell me what the heck you freaks eat."


----------



## Manchester

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Manchester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're from scotland. Just deep fry everything and no pasta and bread and they'll be fine.
> 
> On a serious note I've been gluten free for months after finding it makes me feel loads healthier. I use chickpea flour also called gram flour for most things other than bread as it doesn't work.  Steak and potatoes wis also just dandy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can eat steak and potatoes in normal fashion?
Click to expand...


No flour in gravy and its all good.


----------



## peach174

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?




Try this website of gluten free recipies
Gluten-Free Main Dish Recipes


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?



Mr. Lucy and I went to large grocery store this morning, this is because we found out from their website they have wide array of Gluten Free foods, so we now have an option to Mr. Lucy spending inordinate amount of time in kitchen doing two completely different types of foods.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
Click to expand...


They're now vegetarian, I found this out this afternoon, I'm sure they never used to be vegetarian.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

peach174 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try this website of gluten free recipies
> Gluten-Free Main Dish Recipes
Click to expand...


Okay I'll bookmark that thanks.


----------



## Moonglow

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're now vegetarian, I found this out this afternoon, I'm sure they never used to be vegetarian.
Click to expand...

Just serve cheese dip...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Moonglow said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're now vegetarian, I found this out this afternoon, I'm sure they never used to be vegetarian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just serve cheese dip...
Click to expand...




They're arriving tomorrow morning, so we'll just take them to the large grocery story and they can choose what they want, enough for two days.


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lucy and I went to large grocery store this morning, this is because we found out from their website they have wide array of Gluten Free foods, so we now have an option to Mr. Lucy spending inordinate amount of time in kitchen doing two completely different types of foods.
Click to expand...


There's no reason you need to prepare two different types of foods.  It's not like humans NEED gluten.  
Just make enough GF for everybody --- done.

You've prolly made a number of GF meals over the years, just by chance.


Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato.  You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them.  Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes. 

I don't make that because it's gluten-free; I make it because it's délicieux.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lucy and I went to large grocery store this morning, this is because we found out from their website they have wide array of Gluten Free foods, so we now have an option to Mr. Lucy spending inordinate amount of time in kitchen doing two completely different types of foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason you need to prepare two different types of foods.  It's not like humans NEED gluten.
> Just make enough GF for everybody --- done.
> 
> You've prolly made a number of GF meals over the years, just by chance.
> 
> 
> Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato.  You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them.  Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't make that because it's gluten-free; I make it because it's délicieux.
Click to expand...


Okay, I've hired you as Menu Planner now


----------



## Muhammed

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid those grains, and you're on your way.  Rice is a common substitute, especially for making breads, cakes and pastas.  Potato flour too.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
Click to expand...

Rice does not contain gluten, however rice does contain a protein that cross-reacts with gluten antibodies. Therefore people with gluten sensitivity do not tolerate rice very well.


----------



## Muhammed

Lucy Hamilton said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I appreciate about my paleo diet.  Damned little gluten in meat and cruciferous veggies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a paleo diet? I've never heard of this.
Click to expand...

Basically it's a restrictive fad diet that people supposedly adhered to in the paleolithic era. A hunter-gatherer diet so to speak. No grains, no dairy and no heavily processed foods.


----------



## Pogo

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid those grains, and you're on your way.  Rice is a common substitute, especially for making breads, cakes and pastas.  Potato flour too.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rice does not contain gluten, however rice does contain a protein that cross-reacts with gluten antibodies. Therefore people with gluten sensitivity do not tolerate rice very well.
Click to expand...


Never heard that before 
But then I wouldn't have been told that by my doctor since I'm not gluten-intolerant AFAIK.  I dabble in it because the GF label on foods is an easy way to avoid wheat, which is my objective.  So it depends on what the eater's reasoning is for going gluten-free.  Not sure if the OP knows that reason in this case...

Anyway GF is a convenient label in that it guarantees the food involved won't have wheat, just as the "organic" label on a tomato guarantees it isn't Frankenfooded (GM).  Same thing -- I'll buy an organic tomato not specifically because it's organic, but because I know Monsanto didn't get to fuck with it (or an heirloom tomato for the same reason).


----------



## Muhammed

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid those grains, and you're on your way.  Rice is a common substitute, especially for making breads, cakes and pastas.  Potato flour too.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rice does not contain gluten, however rice does contain a protein that cross-reacts with gluten antibodies. Therefore people with gluten sensitivity do not tolerate rice very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard that before
> But then I wouldn't have been told that by my doctor since I'm not gluten-intolerant AFAIK.  I dabble in it because the GF label on foods is an easy way to avoid wheat, which is my objective.  So it depends on what the eater's reasoning is for going gluten-free.  Not sure if the OP knows that reason in this case...
> 
> Anyway GF is a convenient label in that it guarantees the food involved won't have wheat, just as the "organic" label on a tomato guarantees it isn't Frankenfooded (GM).  Same thing -- I'll buy an organic tomato not specifically because it's organic, but because I know Monsanto didn't get to fuck with it (or an heirloom tomato for the same reason).
Click to expand...

Here's a tip for avoiding wheat:

Since some people have a very severe allergic reaction to wheat, under federal food lableing laws any food product that contains wheat must say so in bold capital lettering just below the ingredients list.

*CONTAINS WHEAT*

Same thing with some other allergens such as soy, eggs, milk and peanuts.


----------



## Pogo

Muhammed said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compost said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a good friend who has trouble with gluten foodstuffs.  She, being a grown up,  is able to articulate what she can and cannot eat.  Hopefully your friend is of  similar character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid those grains, and you're on your way.  Rice is a common substitute, especially for making breads, cakes and pastas.  Potato flour too.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rice does not contain gluten, however rice does contain a protein that cross-reacts with gluten antibodies. Therefore people with gluten sensitivity do not tolerate rice very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard that before
> But then I wouldn't have been told that by my doctor since I'm not gluten-intolerant AFAIK.  I dabble in it because the GF label on foods is an easy way to avoid wheat, which is my objective.  So it depends on what the eater's reasoning is for going gluten-free.  Not sure if the OP knows that reason in this case...
> 
> Anyway GF is a convenient label in that it guarantees the food involved won't have wheat, just as the "organic" label on a tomato guarantees it isn't Frankenfooded (GM).  Same thing -- I'll buy an organic tomato not specifically because it's organic, but because I know Monsanto didn't get to fuck with it (or an heirloom tomato for the same reason).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a tip for avoiding wheat:
> 
> Since some people have a very severe allergic reaction to wheat, under federal food lableing laws any food product that contains wheat must say so in bold capital lettering just below the ingredients list.
> 
> *CONTAINS WHEAT*
> 
> Same thing with some other allergens such as soy, eggs, milk and peanuts.
Click to expand...


Yup, there's that too.  Don't know if Lucy has such a law in Europa but I've seen it here.

I already read ingredient labels to screen other things but a big splash "GF" label on the package or the section in the store makes it easier.

So does shopping at Trader Joe's, who pledge that nothing with their name on it will have GMO in it.  It's another shortcut.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Pogo said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully yes, because from what we've read it seems Gluten Free people can't actually eat anything, unless it's their own special stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid those grains, and you're on your way.  Rice is a common substitute, especially for making breads, cakes and pastas.  Potato flour too.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rice does not contain gluten, however rice does contain a protein that cross-reacts with gluten antibodies. Therefore people with gluten sensitivity do not tolerate rice very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard that before
> But then I wouldn't have been told that by my doctor since I'm not gluten-intolerant AFAIK.  I dabble in it because the GF label on foods is an easy way to avoid wheat, which is my objective.  So it depends on what the eater's reasoning is for going gluten-free.  Not sure if the OP knows that reason in this case...
> 
> Anyway GF is a convenient label in that it guarantees the food involved won't have wheat, just as the "organic" label on a tomato guarantees it isn't Frankenfooded (GM).  Same thing -- I'll buy an organic tomato not specifically because it's organic, but because I know Monsanto didn't get to fuck with it (or an heirloom tomato for the same reason).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a tip for avoiding wheat:
> 
> Since some people have a very severe allergic reaction to wheat, under federal food lableing laws any food product that contains wheat must say so in bold capital lettering just below the ingredients list.
> 
> *CONTAINS WHEAT*
> 
> Same thing with some other allergens such as soy, eggs, milk and peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, there's that too.  Don't know if Lucy has such a law in Europa but I've seen it here.
> 
> I already read ingredient labels to screen other things but a big splash "GF" label on the package or the section in the store makes it easier.
> 
> So does shopping at Trader Joe's, who pledge that nothing with their name on it will have GMO in it.  It's another shortcut.
Click to expand...

There is a significant difference between GF and GMO.  While GF labeling may be required, the companies that profit from GMOs are fighting tooth and nail to prevent label identification of their un-tested, mutant abominations.


----------



## Pogo

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that complicated, really.  Gluten is found in wheat, rye and barley (and triticale if you have that in Europa).  Just avoid those grains, and you're on your way.  Rice is a common substitute, especially for making breads, cakes and pastas.  Potato flour too.
> 
> You will have to read ingredient labels for unlikely sources, like soy sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Rice does not contain gluten, however rice does contain a protein that cross-reacts with gluten antibodies. Therefore people with gluten sensitivity do not tolerate rice very well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard that before
> But then I wouldn't have been told that by my doctor since I'm not gluten-intolerant AFAIK.  I dabble in it because the GF label on foods is an easy way to avoid wheat, which is my objective.  So it depends on what the eater's reasoning is for going gluten-free.  Not sure if the OP knows that reason in this case...
> 
> Anyway GF is a convenient label in that it guarantees the food involved won't have wheat, just as the "organic" label on a tomato guarantees it isn't Frankenfooded (GM).  Same thing -- I'll buy an organic tomato not specifically because it's organic, but because I know Monsanto didn't get to fuck with it (or an heirloom tomato for the same reason).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a tip for avoiding wheat:
> 
> Since some people have a very severe allergic reaction to wheat, under federal food lableing laws any food product that contains wheat must say so in bold capital lettering just below the ingredients list.
> 
> *CONTAINS WHEAT*
> 
> Same thing with some other allergens such as soy, eggs, milk and peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, there's that too.  Don't know if Lucy has such a law in Europa but I've seen it here.
> 
> I already read ingredient labels to screen other things but a big splash "GF" label on the package or the section in the store makes it easier.
> 
> So does shopping at Trader Joe's, who pledge that nothing with their name on it will have GMO in it.  It's another shortcut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a significant difference between GF and GMO.  While GF labeling may be required, the companies that profit from GMOs are fighting tooth and nail to prevent label identification of their un-tested, mutant abominations.
Click to expand...


That's absolutely true.  The comment was about labeling, not intended to imply a comparison between GF and GMO.  But the point on the latter is well taken.


----------



## HenryBHough

Oh shit!

The header said "Gluten *FREE*" (emphasis added) and 10,000 Bernie Sanders supporters started salivating for their free gluten....whatever that might be.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rice does not contain gluten, however rice does contain a protein that cross-reacts with gluten antibodies. Therefore people with gluten sensitivity do not tolerate rice very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that before
> But then I wouldn't have been told that by my doctor since I'm not gluten-intolerant AFAIK.  I dabble in it because the GF label on foods is an easy way to avoid wheat, which is my objective.  So it depends on what the eater's reasoning is for going gluten-free.  Not sure if the OP knows that reason in this case...
> 
> Anyway GF is a convenient label in that it guarantees the food involved won't have wheat, just as the "organic" label on a tomato guarantees it isn't Frankenfooded (GM).  Same thing -- I'll buy an organic tomato not specifically because it's organic, but because I know Monsanto didn't get to fuck with it (or an heirloom tomato for the same reason).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a tip for avoiding wheat:
> 
> Since some people have a very severe allergic reaction to wheat, under federal food lableing laws any food product that contains wheat must say so in bold capital lettering just below the ingredients list.
> 
> *CONTAINS WHEAT*
> 
> Same thing with some other allergens such as soy, eggs, milk and peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, there's that too.  Don't know if Lucy has such a law in Europa but I've seen it here.
> 
> I already read ingredient labels to screen other things but a big splash "GF" label on the package or the section in the store makes it easier.
> 
> So does shopping at Trader Joe's, who pledge that nothing with their name on it will have GMO in it.  It's another shortcut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a significant difference between GF and GMO.  While GF labeling may be required, the companies that profit from GMOs are fighting tooth and nail to prevent label identification of their un-tested, mutant abominations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's absolutely true.  The comment was about labeling, not intended to imply a comparison between GF and GMO.  But the point on the latter is well taken.
Click to expand...

Interesting that gluten is considered such a threat that foodstuffs must be labeled and GMOs are not.  IMO, GMOs are a far greater threat to public health than gluten.  As a matter of fact, the increased sensitivity of many people to gluten might be a result of GMOs being introduced into the food chain.  Many people don't realize that GMOs have been part of our diet for around 30 years already.  While comprehensive testing of the affects of GMOs on people and animals have been severely curtailed, anecdotal evidence would tend to implicate GMOs in many of the health issues that have skyrocketed in the past 20-30 years.  Go figure!


----------



## Pogo

So Loooooseee.... we never heard how the Scottish gluten-free visit went.  I suspect it was so uneventful it wasn't worth mentioning.

I just bought some GF brownie mix so I can gift the Mexicans next door who brought me tamales.  That way I can have some too.


----------



## Pogo

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard that before
> But then I wouldn't have been told that by my doctor since I'm not gluten-intolerant AFAIK.  I dabble in it because the GF label on foods is an easy way to avoid wheat, which is my objective.  So it depends on what the eater's reasoning is for going gluten-free.  Not sure if the OP knows that reason in this case...
> 
> Anyway GF is a convenient label in that it guarantees the food involved won't have wheat, just as the "organic" label on a tomato guarantees it isn't Frankenfooded (GM).  Same thing -- I'll buy an organic tomato not specifically because it's organic, but because I know Monsanto didn't get to fuck with it (or an heirloom tomato for the same reason).
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a tip for avoiding wheat:
> 
> Since some people have a very severe allergic reaction to wheat, under federal food lableing laws any food product that contains wheat must say so in bold capital lettering just below the ingredients list.
> 
> *CONTAINS WHEAT*
> 
> Same thing with some other allergens such as soy, eggs, milk and peanuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup, there's that too.  Don't know if Lucy has such a law in Europa but I've seen it here.
> 
> I already read ingredient labels to screen other things but a big splash "GF" label on the package or the section in the store makes it easier.
> 
> So does shopping at Trader Joe's, who pledge that nothing with their name on it will have GMO in it.  It's another shortcut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a significant difference between GF and GMO.  While GF labeling may be required, the companies that profit from GMOs are fighting tooth and nail to prevent label identification of their un-tested, mutant abominations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's absolutely true.  The comment was about labeling, not intended to imply a comparison between GF and GMO.  But the point on the latter is well taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting that gluten is considered such a threat that foodstuffs must be labeled and GMOs are not.  IMO, GMOs are a far greater threat to public health than gluten.  As a matter of fact, the increased sensitivity of many people to gluten might be a result of GMOs being introduced into the food chain.  Many people don't realize that GMOs have been part of our diet for around 30 years already.  While comprehensive testing of the affects of GMOs on people and animals have been severely curtailed, anecdotal evidence would tend to implicate GMOs in many of the health issues that have skyrocketed in the past 20-30 years.  Go figure!
Click to expand...


Yes indeedy.  That's sort of, in a broad sense, the implication in this article:

>> So how—and when—did this ancient grain become such a serious health threat? Author and preventive cardiologist William Davis, MD, says it was when big agriculture stepped in decades ago to develop a higher-yielding crop. Today's "wheat," he says, isn't even wheat, thanks to some of the most intense crossbreeding efforts ever seen. "The wheat products sold to you today are nothing like the wheat products of our grandmother's age, very different from the wheat of the early 20th century, and completely transformed from the wheat of the Bible and earlier," he says.

Plant breeders changed wheat in dramatic ways. Once more than four feet tall, modern wheat—the type grown in 99 percent of wheat fields around the world—is now a stocky two-foot-tall plant with an unusually large seed head. Dr. Davis says accomplishing this involved crossing wheat with non-wheat grasses to introduce altogether new genes, using techniques like irradiation of wheat seeds and embryos with chemicals, gamma rays, and high-dose x-rays to induce mutations. (See how your brain heals when you start eliminating grains.)

Clearfield Wheat, a variety grown on nearly 1 million acres in the Pacific Northwest and sold by BASF Corporation—the world's largest chemical manufacturer—was created in a geneticist's lab by exposing wheat seeds and embryos to the mutation-inducing industrial toxin sodium azide, a substance poisonous to humans and known for exploding when mishandled, says Dr. Davis. This hybridized wheat doesn't survive in the wild, and most farmers rely on toxic chemical fertilizers and pesticides to keep it alive when growing it as a crop. (It's important to note, however, that the intensive breeding efforts that have so dramatically transformed wheat should not to be confused with genetic engineering of food, or GMOs. This type of technology has its own set of problems, though.) <<​


----------



## gallantwarrior

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a tip for avoiding wheat:
> 
> Since some people have a very severe allergic reaction to wheat, under federal food lableing laws any food product that contains wheat must say so in bold capital lettering just below the ingredients list.
> 
> *CONTAINS WHEAT*
> 
> Same thing with some other allergens such as soy, eggs, milk and peanuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, there's that too.  Don't know if Lucy has such a law in Europa but I've seen it here.
> 
> I already read ingredient labels to screen other things but a big splash "GF" label on the package or the section in the store makes it easier.
> 
> So does shopping at Trader Joe's, who pledge that nothing with their name on it will have GMO in it.  It's another shortcut.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is a significant difference between GF and GMO.  While GF labeling may be required, the companies that profit from GMOs are fighting tooth and nail to prevent label identification of their un-tested, mutant abominations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's absolutely true.  The comment was about labeling, not intended to imply a comparison between GF and GMO.  But the point on the latter is well taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting that gluten is considered such a threat that foodstuffs must be labeled and GMOs are not.  IMO, GMOs are a far greater threat to public health than gluten.  As a matter of fact, the increased sensitivity of many people to gluten might be a result of GMOs being introduced into the food chain.  Many people don't realize that GMOs have been part of our diet for around 30 years already.  While comprehensive testing of the affects of GMOs on people and animals have been severely curtailed, anecdotal evidence would tend to implicate GMOs in many of the health issues that have skyrocketed in the past 20-30 years.  Go figure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy.  That's sort of, in a broad sense, the implication in this article:
> 
> >> So how—and when—did this ancient grain become such a serious health threat? Author and preventive cardiologist William Davis, MD, says it was when big agriculture stepped in decades ago to develop a higher-yielding crop. Today's "wheat," he says, isn't even wheat, thanks to some of the most intense crossbreeding efforts ever seen. "The wheat products sold to you today are nothing like the wheat products of our grandmother's age, very different from the wheat of the early 20th century, and completely transformed from the wheat of the Bible and earlier," he says.
> 
> Plant breeders changed wheat in dramatic ways. Once more than four feet tall, modern wheat—the type grown in 99 percent of wheat fields around the world—is now a stocky two-foot-tall plant with an unusually large seed head. Dr. Davis says accomplishing this involved crossing wheat with non-wheat grasses to introduce altogether new genes, using techniques like irradiation of wheat seeds and embryos with chemicals, gamma rays, and high-dose x-rays to induce mutations. (See how your brain heals when you start eliminating grains.)
> 
> Clearfield Wheat, a variety grown on nearly 1 million acres in the Pacific Northwest and sold by BASF Corporation—the world's largest chemical manufacturer—was created in a geneticist's lab by exposing wheat seeds and embryos to the mutation-inducing industrial toxin sodium azide, a substance poisonous to humans and known for exploding when mishandled, says Dr. Davis. This hybridized wheat doesn't survive in the wild, and most farmers rely on toxic chemical fertilizers and pesticides to keep it alive when growing it as a crop. (It's important to note, however, that the intensive breeding efforts that have so dramatically transformed wheat should not to be confused with genetic engineering of food, or GMOs. This type of technology has its own set of problems, though.) <<​
Click to expand...

That's why I've started using some of the "ancient grains" available, like amaranth, spelt, and quinoa.  Spelt has worked out well, but be aware that the lack of gluten will affect bread and such.  I'm thinking I might try to grow amaranth up here once I get some land cleared.


----------



## ChrisL

Hey, something's gonna kill ya eventually.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.



Kind of like germaphobes.  Lol.


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.



Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.

Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.  

I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.


----------



## Pogo

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, there's that too.  Don't know if Lucy has such a law in Europa but I've seen it here.
> 
> I already read ingredient labels to screen other things but a big splash "GF" label on the package or the section in the store makes it easier.
> 
> So does shopping at Trader Joe's, who pledge that nothing with their name on it will have GMO in it.  It's another shortcut.
> 
> 
> 
> There is a significant difference between GF and GMO.  While GF labeling may be required, the companies that profit from GMOs are fighting tooth and nail to prevent label identification of their un-tested, mutant abominations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's absolutely true.  The comment was about labeling, not intended to imply a comparison between GF and GMO.  But the point on the latter is well taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting that gluten is considered such a threat that foodstuffs must be labeled and GMOs are not.  IMO, GMOs are a far greater threat to public health than gluten.  As a matter of fact, the increased sensitivity of many people to gluten might be a result of GMOs being introduced into the food chain.  Many people don't realize that GMOs have been part of our diet for around 30 years already.  While comprehensive testing of the affects of GMOs on people and animals have been severely curtailed, anecdotal evidence would tend to implicate GMOs in many of the health issues that have skyrocketed in the past 20-30 years.  Go figure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy.  That's sort of, in a broad sense, the implication in this article:
> 
> >> So how—and when—did this ancient grain become such a serious health threat? Author and preventive cardiologist William Davis, MD, says it was when big agriculture stepped in decades ago to develop a higher-yielding crop. Today's "wheat," he says, isn't even wheat, thanks to some of the most intense crossbreeding efforts ever seen. "The wheat products sold to you today are nothing like the wheat products of our grandmother's age, very different from the wheat of the early 20th century, and completely transformed from the wheat of the Bible and earlier," he says.
> 
> Plant breeders changed wheat in dramatic ways. Once more than four feet tall, modern wheat—the type grown in 99 percent of wheat fields around the world—is now a stocky two-foot-tall plant with an unusually large seed head. Dr. Davis says accomplishing this involved crossing wheat with non-wheat grasses to introduce altogether new genes, using techniques like irradiation of wheat seeds and embryos with chemicals, gamma rays, and high-dose x-rays to induce mutations. (See how your brain heals when you start eliminating grains.)
> 
> Clearfield Wheat, a variety grown on nearly 1 million acres in the Pacific Northwest and sold by BASF Corporation—the world's largest chemical manufacturer—was created in a geneticist's lab by exposing wheat seeds and embryos to the mutation-inducing industrial toxin sodium azide, a substance poisonous to humans and known for exploding when mishandled, says Dr. Davis. This hybridized wheat doesn't survive in the wild, and most farmers rely on toxic chemical fertilizers and pesticides to keep it alive when growing it as a crop. (It's important to note, however, that the intensive breeding efforts that have so dramatically transformed wheat should not to be confused with genetic engineering of food, or GMOs. This type of technology has its own set of problems, though.) <<​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I've started using some of the "ancient grains" available, like amaranth, spelt, and quinoa.  Spelt has worked out well, but be aware that the lack of gluten will affect bread and such.  I'm thinking I might try to grow amaranth up here once I get some land cleared.
Click to expand...


That's great.  But I believe spelt is still wheat.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
Click to expand...


What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
Click to expand...


I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...

First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.

Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47 for the gory details.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47
Click to expand...


Funny because I've always eaten wheat bread and I've never had a weight problem.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny because I've always eaten wheat bread and I've never had a weight problem.
Click to expand...


Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
Click to expand...


There is an artisan baker, actually several here, that use sour yeast and whole grains. No modified wheats. I hear you. But what I want people to know that bread is the greatest invention man has EVER made. PERIOD. Without it - civilization on a grand scale would never have been possible.
 Bread/Gluten is not evil. What is "evil" is modern fast acting yeast and modified grains..as well as modern white flour. All it takes is to consider "Do I really want to trust multi-national corporations to supply my dinner table?".
Eat natural.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny because I've always eaten wheat bread and I've never had a weight problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.
Click to expand...


It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny because I've always eaten wheat bread and I've never had a weight problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.
Click to expand...


I'm 37 years old and I've eaten wheat bread for my entire life.  As long as you eat things in moderation and get exercise, you aren't going to get fat from eating wheat bread.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.



Actually both.


----------



## jon_berzerk

I stick to the four main food groups 

Beef pork chicken and venison 

occasionally fish 

-LOL


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both.
Click to expand...


I eat anything I want.  I just don't overdo it (most of the time).  I'm thin.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> I'm 37 years old and I've eaten wheat bread for my entire life.  As long as you eat things in moderation and get exercise, you aren't going to get fat from eating wheat bread.



  Damn..I thought you said you were 42 somewhere...37!!!  OMG - I am 14 years older than you.


----------



## ChrisL

I eat cake, cookies, candies and all kinds of snacks whenever I want.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 37 years old and I've eaten wheat bread for my entire life.  As long as you eat things in moderation and get exercise, you aren't going to get fat from eating wheat bread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn..I thought you said you were 42 somewhere...37!!!  OMG - I am 14 years older than you.
Click to expand...


No, I never said that.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?



My son is special needs and we pulled him off gluten when he was 7 till about 10 or so.  This book helped a lot:  Special Diets for Special Kids by Lisa Lewis.  Lots of recipes, how to convert already existing recipes to g/f.  It isn't nearly as daunting as you might think.  Most things are made with wheat (gluten) but there is much, much more choice of g/f items today than there were 15 years ago.  

A steak, baked potato/sweet potato, salad, veggies ... there's a gluten free meal.  There's rice pastas, g/f breads ... tons of stuff, a lot available at regular grocery stores.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat anything I want.  I just don't overdo it (most of the time).  I'm thin.
Click to expand...


Yes but you are 37. Wait til you get to 45 or do...that wonderful metabolism you have WILL slow.
I cannot eat as much as I want anymore, I weighed about 200 lbs (keep in mind I am quite tall) from 18 years old till I was 42...then seemingly overnight something happened...I went up to 243 in one year. I stopped eating so much.
I have weighed about 215-220 for the past 7-8 years, but it takes exercise and watching what I eat.
Sad....but it happens to all of us.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually both.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat anything I want.  I just don't overdo it (most of the time).  I'm thin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes dear but you are 37. Wait til you get to 45 or do...that wonderful metabolism you have WILL slow.
> I cannot eat as much as I want anymore, I weighed about 200 lbs (keep in mind I am quite tall) from 18 years old till I was 42...then seemingly overnight something happened...I went up to 243 in one year. I stopped eating so much.
> I have weighed about 215-220 for the past 7-8 years, but it takes exercise and watching what I eat.
> Sad....but it happens to all of us.
Click to expand...


I work out and like I said, I eat in MODERATION.    That is the key to staying thin.  Don't eat too much.  Anything can make you fat if you eat too much of it.


----------



## PredFan

Lucy Hamilton said:


> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?



My daughter has Celiac Disease. For her, it has never been a food fad.


----------



## ChrisL

Did you know that you're not supposed to consume a piece of protein that is larger than your palm?  You can use your hands to make sure you are eating the proper amount and not overdoing it.  

http://lifehacker.com/5963598/use-your-hands-to-easily-plan-proper-meal-portions


----------



## iamwhatiseem

PredFan said:


> My daughter has Celiac Disease. For her, it has never been a food fad.



It is very sad, the disease is rising fast. It was one quite rare, still rare but getting less and less.
I just hope by the time everyone figures out that Mother Nature got everything right...and all the corporations have done with their modified franken food is make people sick that it is not too late.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> Did you know that you're not supposed to consume a piece of protein that is larger than your palm?  You can use your hands to make sure you are eating the proper amount and not overdoing it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5963598/use-your-hands-to-easily-plan-proper-meal-portions



Not a problem for me....I have very large hands!


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has Celiac Disease. For her, it has never been a food fad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very sad, the disease is rising fast. It was one quite rare, still rare but getting less and less.
> I just hope by the time everyone figures out that Mother Nature got everything right...and all the corporations have done with their modified franken food is make people sick that it is not too late.
Click to expand...


So, you don't eat ANY processed food?  Come on!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

American cheese?    Processed!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has Celiac Disease. For her, it has never been a food fad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very sad, the disease is rising fast. It was one quite rare, still rare but getting less and less.
> I just hope by the time everyone figures out that Mother Nature got everything right...and all the corporations have done with their modified franken food is make people sick that it is not too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't eat ANY processed food?  Come on!  Lol.
Click to expand...


Virtually none. 
Ketchup.
  Lemme cook for you and you won't look back at the boxed/jar/canned stuff. Trust me.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter has Celiac Disease. For her, it has never been a food fad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very sad, the disease is rising fast. It was one quite rare, still rare but getting less and less.
> I just hope by the time everyone figures out that Mother Nature got everything right...and all the corporations have done with their modified franken food is make people sick that it is not too late.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you don't eat ANY processed food?  Come on!  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Virtually none.
> Ketchup.
> Lemme cook for you and you won't look back at the boxed/jar/canned stuff. Trust me.
Click to expand...


But I love Velveeta!


----------



## jon_berzerk

ChrisL said:


> I eat cake, cookies, candies and all kinds of snacks whenever I want.


Good


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> But I love Velveeta!



OMG...stop it! Your killing me... try Gouda...way way waaaay - waaaaaay better than velvetta.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I love Velveeta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...stop it! Your killing me... try Gouda...way way waaaay - waaaaaay better than velvetta.
Click to expand...


Oh I have.  I like pretty much all the cheeses.  Velveeta makes for a nice creamy mac and cheese though!


----------



## HenryBHough

More allergic people than back then?

On the one hand I'm sure that more people are becoming aware that it's an allergy that's causing them problems.  Not that many years ago the those people might have been thought of as just picky or perhaps possessed of an over-active imagination.

But I have to wonder if some of the allergies are of genetic origin.

If that's the case are we seeing more people with genuine allergies because we've become aware of them and have found ways to deal with them?

An extreme example, a deadly allergy to certain sea foods like shrimp?  Wasn't that many years ago when a person would discover that allergy by eating some shrimp and dying.  Person I traveled with once ate a single "chip" in an Asian restaurant and almost immediately fell off the chair!  Shrimp in the chip.  Fortunately the owner of the place recognized it (the guy didn't know he had an allergy) and got paramedics on it quick enough that he survived.  But if it's genetic - would it be passed on to children?  

The question, then, is whether our ability recognize allergies and do stuff to prevent them from killing us or getting effective treatment, is allowing people who otherwise would have died to reproduce.

Is our own medical knowledge creating a population that is dangerously fragile?  If so, could Eugenics raise its ugly head again?  Should it?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I love Velveeta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...stop it! Your killing me... try Gouda...way way waaaay - waaaaaay better than velvetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have.  I like pretty much all the cheeses.  Velveeta makes for a nice creamy mac and cheese though!
Click to expand...


yes it melts well...but taste?
Make it with SHARP cheddar, Parmesan with a simple white sauce sauce....you will never eat the velvetta again.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I love Velveeta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...stop it! Your killing me... try Gouda...way way waaaay - waaaaaay better than velvetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have.  I like pretty much all the cheeses.  Velveeta makes for a nice creamy mac and cheese though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it melts well...but taste?
> Make it with SHARP cheddar, Parmesan with a simple white sauce sauce....you will never eat the velvetta again.
Click to expand...


I put cheddar in it too.  I like the combination of the Velveeta with cheddar cheese for mac and cheese.  I posted my recipe in  the food section.  It's awesome!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I love Velveeta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...stop it! Your killing me... try Gouda...way way waaaay - waaaaaay better than velvetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have.  I like pretty much all the cheeses.  Velveeta makes for a nice creamy mac and cheese though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it melts well...but taste?
> Make it with SHARP cheddar, Parmesan with a simple white sauce sauce....you will never eat the velvetta again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put cheddar in it too.  I like the combination of the Velveeta with cheddar cheese for mac and cheese.  I posted my recipe in  the food section.  It's awesome!
Click to expand...


 I made a thread here... I have my Black IPA...and I am not moving for at least 2 hours...

  I made Chicken Fettucini w/red sauce for 60 people today...no velvetta


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Pogo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
Click to expand...

Cheerios!

Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.

I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yousaidwhat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
Click to expand...


 What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I love Velveeta!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG...stop it! Your killing me... try Gouda...way way waaaay - waaaaaay better than velvetta.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I have.  I like pretty much all the cheeses.  Velveeta makes for a nice creamy mac and cheese though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes it melts well...but taste?
> Make it with SHARP cheddar, Parmesan with a simple white sauce sauce....you will never eat the velvetta again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put cheddar in it too.  I like the combination of the Velveeta with cheddar cheese for mac and cheese.  I posted my recipe in  the food section.  It's awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made a thread here... I have my Black IPA...and I am not moving for at least 2 hours...
> 
> I made Chicken Fettucini w/red sauce for 60 people today...no velvetta
Click to expand...


I don't use Velveeta for everything, just mac and cheese and cheesy dips.


----------



## ChrisL

I put red peppers in chili instead of beans.  I don't like beans.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
Click to expand...

It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> I put red peppers in chili instead of beans.  I don't like beans.



I put red pepper in chili also


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yousaidwhat said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
Click to expand...


Black bean is very good in chili.

Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...

1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
1 Spanish onion, diced
1 red pepper diced
1 can black beans
4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
1 can tomato sauce
2 T - chili powder
1 T cumin
1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
Salt and Pepper to taste

Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many

P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
Click to expand...


I put brown sugar in my chili too and coffee.  My chili.  I use like three different kinds of chili powder, regular, ancho and hot mexican.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
Click to expand...


Interesting.  I've never made it with chicken before.  I usually use beef (stew meat) and hamburger.  You like it better with chicken?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Sounds good. I'll have to try it.Always looking for good chili recipes.

What really made this guy's chili good was the corn, mushrooms, diced red pepper and a jalapeño!

We'd make some excellent huevos rancheros.

Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## ChrisL

Now I want some chili!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've never made it with chicken before.  I usually use beef (stew meat) and hamburger.  You like it better with chicken?
Click to expand...

Try it. I've had chicken chili. It's fantastic


----------



## ChrisL

I'm starving now!!!  Thanks a lot!


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
Click to expand...


No beans though.  Something about the texture of beans grosses me out.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> I'm starving now!!!  Thanks a lot!


Glad to be of service.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've never made it with chicken before.  I usually use beef (stew meat) and hamburger.  You like it better with chicken?
Click to expand...


By far.
The best thing about chili is the gravy - right?
Chicken is an absorber, it absorbs and becomes part of the overall flavor.
And it is of course less greasy.
Try it...I bet you like it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yousaidwhat said:


> Sounds good. I'll have to try it.Always looking for good chili recipes.
> 
> What really made this guy's chili good was the corn, mushrooms, diced red pepper and a jalapeño!
> 
> We'd make some excellent huevos rancheros.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.



Ohh...huevos rancheros...yeah baby!
A sfor corn/mushrooms etc. - add whatever you like! There are NO rules. 
I also put mushrooms in chili sometimes.
If you like it - go for it.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've never made it with chicken before.  I usually use beef (stew meat) and hamburger.  You like it better with chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By far.
> The best thing about chili is the gravy - right?
> Chicken is an absorber, it absorbs and becomes part of the overall flavor.
> And it is of course less greasy.
> Try it...I bet you like it.
Click to expand...


With Velveeta on top?


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I'll have to try it.Always looking for good chili recipes.
> 
> What really made this guy's chili good was the corn, mushrooms, diced red pepper and a jalapeño!
> 
> We'd make some excellent huevos rancheros.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh...huevos rancheros...yeah baby!
> A sfor corn/mushrooms etc. - add whatever you like! There are NO rules.
> I also put mushrooms in chili sometimes.
> If you like it - go for it.
Click to expand...


Mushrooms?  Now I'm thinking about delicious stuffed mushrooms!    You people are making me hungry!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is Mexican Chili?...you know that doesn't exist right?
> 
> 
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've never made it with chicken before.  I usually use beef (stew meat) and hamburger.  You like it better with chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By far.
> The best thing about chili is the gravy - right?
> Chicken is an absorber, it absorbs and becomes part of the overall flavor.
> And it is of course less greasy.
> Try it...I bet you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Velveeta on top?
Click to expand...

Mexican cheese blend


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> With Velveeta on top?



Grrr....
I am going to make you some Lasagna...all made from scratch including the pasta... some bruchetta and artisan rosemary bread...fast freeze it and UPS 2nd day it to you!
 No velvetta...


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. I'll have to try it.Always looking for good chili recipes.
> 
> What really made this guy's chili good was the corn, mushrooms, diced red pepper and a jalapeño!
> 
> We'd make some excellent huevos rancheros.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh...huevos rancheros...yeah baby!
> A sfor corn/mushrooms etc. - add whatever you like! There are NO rules.
> I also put mushrooms in chili sometimes.
> If you like it - go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mushrooms?  Now I'm thinking about delicious stuffed mushrooms!    You people are making me hungry!
Click to expand...

^^^ that^^^


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Velveeta on top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr....
> I am going to make you some Lasagna...all made from scratch including the pasta... some bruchetta and artisan rosemary bread...fast freeze it and UPS 2nd day it to you!
> No velvetta...
Click to expand...


I don't use velveeta in lasagna!  That would be disgusting.  Lol.  Velveeta has it's place but not in Italian food!


----------



## ChrisL

Yousaidwhat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was Mexican black bean chili. He was from Mexico and we always called Mexican Chili.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've never made it with chicken before.  I usually use beef (stew meat) and hamburger.  You like it better with chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By far.
> The best thing about chili is the gravy - right?
> Chicken is an absorber, it absorbs and becomes part of the overall flavor.
> And it is of course less greasy.
> Try it...I bet you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Velveeta on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican cheese blend
Click to expand...


I was just joking.  I use just cheddar cheese with my chili.  Velveeta is not my favorite cheese, but it just goes well with some recipes.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.



Never heard of that before!  I don't make my own pasta, but I do make my own sauce!  I've posted that around the food forum somewhere before too.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black bean is very good in chili.
> 
> Here is my chili recipe...hope I remember everything...
> 
> 1 lb. Chicken Tenders, sliced in 1/4" thin  - 1" chunks. (YES chicken!!! Trust me)
> 1 Spanish onion, diced
> 1 red pepper diced
> 1 can black beans
> 4-5 Roma tomatoes diced and all of the juices
> 1 clove garlic, that's right - garlic
> 1 can tomato sauce
> 2 T - chili powder
> 1 T cumin
> 1/2 teaspoon ginger....yes ginger
> Salt and Pepper to taste
> 
> Brown the chicken, take out of pot...sweat the onions till clear, then put in the garlic till starting to brown...add all ingredients and slow boil for 30-40 minutes.
> Everybody loves this chili. I have made it for many
> 
> P.S.> Depending on how acidic the tomatoes are - I sometimes put in a pinch or two of sugar at the end to lose the acidic "wang"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've never made it with chicken before.  I usually use beef (stew meat) and hamburger.  You like it better with chicken?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By far.
> The best thing about chili is the gravy - right?
> Chicken is an absorber, it absorbs and becomes part of the overall flavor.
> And it is of course less greasy.
> Try it...I bet you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Velveeta on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican cheese blend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just joking.  I use just cheddar cheese with my chili.  Velveeta is not my favorite cheese, but it just goes well with some recipes.
Click to expand...

Grilled cheese?


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.



I found my mac and cheese recipe!  

Ingredients:

2 tbs butter
2 tbs flour
1 tsp dry ground mustard
1 tsp salt

2 cups Velveeta cheese (cubed)
1 cup grated cheddar cheese (don't use already grated cheese in a bag - it sucks -grate it yourself -much better)
2-1/2 cups milk

elbow macaroni (or your choice of pasta)
crushed up crackers (I use Townhouse crackers)
1 tbs olive oil

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350

Melt butter in large saucepan
Add flour, dry mustard and salt
Mix well and cook for a minute to make a roux
Add milk and let thicken
Add cheese until melted

In the meantime, cook elbow macaroni unti al dente (you don't want it overcooked because it is going to cook in the oven too)
Drain pasta and put in a casserole dish
Add melted cheese mixture

Crush up crackers in a ZipLock baggie and add olive oil until it is consistency of sand
Sprinkle on top of mac and cheese mixture

Bake in oven at 350 for about half an hour-45 minutes

Eat and enjoy! 

PS: You can use any cheese you prefer, but I really like the mixture of the Velveeta and cheddar.


----------



## ChrisL

Yousaidwhat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.  I've never made it with chicken before.  I usually use beef (stew meat) and hamburger.  You like it better with chicken?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By far.
> The best thing about chili is the gravy - right?
> Chicken is an absorber, it absorbs and becomes part of the overall flavor.
> And it is of course less greasy.
> Try it...I bet you like it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With Velveeta on top?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mexican cheese blend
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was just joking.  I use just cheddar cheese with my chili.  Velveeta is not my favorite cheese, but it just goes well with some recipes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Grilled cheese?
Click to expand...


I actually make my grilled cheeses with bacon, tomato and cheddar.  God, that is so yummy!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Velveeta on top?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grrr....
> I am going to make you some Lasagna...all made from scratch including the pasta... some bruchetta and artisan rosemary bread...fast freeze it and UPS 2nd day it to you!
> No velvetta...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't use velveeta in lasagna!  That would be disgusting.  Lol.  Velveeta has it's place but not in Italian food!
Click to expand...

Ricotta, mozzarella and Parmesan.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that before!  I don't make my own pasta, but I do make my own sauce!  I've posted that around the food forum somewhere before too.
Click to expand...


Here is a surprise for you... I use no spices in Lasagna. None. No basil, no Italian seasoning...nada.
 Doesn't need it.
The base of Lasagna is Bolognese. Cooked down for a minimum hour. 
I use, bacon...ground pork and ground sirloin as the meat, and then of course celery, onion and carrot...onion...garlic...tomato...etc.


----------



## Pogo

Yousaidwhat said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
Click to expand...


Whelp --- I just start with black beans and pinto bean in equal amounts, add diced tomato, onion, lots and lots and lots of bell pepper, ground meat and/or veggie crumbles, generous amounts of hot peppers (whatever I have) and habñero sauce, garlic, more garlic and still more garlic, and simmer.

I can make a YUUGE pot of that, chow down and not gain an ounce.  It's all protein.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that before!  I don't make my own pasta, but I do make my own sauce!  I've posted that around the food forum somewhere before too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a surprise for you... I use no spices in Lasagna. None. No basil, no Italian seasoning...nada.
> Doesn't need it.
> The base of Lasagna is Bolognese. Cooked down for a minimum hour.
> I use, bacon...ground pork and ground sirloin as the meat, and then of course celery, onion and carrot...onion...garlic...tomato...etc.
Click to expand...


That sounds delicious!  Here is my homemade sauce recipe.  From my grandfather.  

Ingredients:

13 oz can of tomatoes (I use San Marzano whole tomatoes in a can and crush them up with my hands or a potato masher)
Three 6-oz cans of tomato paste
2-1/2 c of water (I usually use a lot less than this, I like my sauce more on the thick side)
1 c parm or romano

1 minced onion (preferably Vidalia)
6 cloves garlic - minced
2 tbs olive oil
1/2 cup red wine (Cabernet, but I suppose you could use any - I also use a LOT more than just 1/2 a cup - I just kind of dump it in there - better with more wine)


3 tbs chopped parsley
1 tsp dried oregano
2 bay leaves
2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper (or more)
2 tbs sugar (optional - depending on how sweet the tomatoes are)

Directions:

Pour olive oil into a large pot and saute onions until translucent, add garlic, dried oregano and bay leaves (just to bring out the flavors in the spices. 

Add tomato paste and cook for a minute or so. 
Add wine and reduce a bit.

Pour in the crushed tomatoes.
Add sugar, salt, pepper to taste. 
Add cheese. 

Cook for several hours on low heat (the longer you cook it, the more flavorful). 

Serve over pasta of your choice (I prefer spaghetti). 

Eat and enjoy! 

*I also par cook and add some sweet Italian sausage and let it finish cooking in the sauce frequently (in ground form - not links).*


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- I just start with black beans and pinto bean in equal amounts, add diced tomato, onion, lots and lots and lots of bell pepper, ground meat and/or veggie crumbles, generous amounts of hot peppers (whatever I have) and habñero sauce, garlic, more garlic and still more garlic, and simmer.
> 
> I can make a YUUGE pot of that, chow down and not gain an ounce.  It's all protein.
Click to expand...


Garlic!  I love garlic, and onions, and I don't care if they make my breath smelly!


----------



## Pogo

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is an artisan baker, actually several here, that use sour yeast and whole grains. No modified wheats. I hear you. But what I want people to know that bread is the greatest invention man has EVER made. PERIOD. Without it - civilization on a grand scale would never have been possible.
> Bread/Gluten is not evil. What is "evil" is modern fast acting yeast and modified grains..as well as modern white flour. All it takes is to consider "Do I really want to trust multi-national corporations to supply my dinner table?".
> Eat natural.
Click to expand...


Again, nobody said gluten was eebil.  Just that it's problematic.
Avoiding something because it's not good for ya doesn't mean it's "evil".

Points well taken on Big Food and eating natural.  Processed food has always been an inferior choice.  It didn't always make you fat though.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that before!  I don't make my own pasta, but I do make my own sauce!  I've posted that around the food forum somewhere before too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a surprise for you... I use no spices in Lasagna. None. No basil, no Italian seasoning...nada.
> Doesn't need it.
> The base of Lasagna is Bolognese. Cooked down for a minimum hour.
> I use, bacon...ground pork and ground sirloin as the meat, and then of course celery, onion and carrot...onion...garlic...tomato...etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds delicious!  Here is my homemade sauce recipe.  From my grandfather.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 13 oz can of tomatoes (I use San Marzano whole tomatoes in a can and crush them up with my hands or a potato masher)
> Three 6-oz cans of tomato paste
> 2-1/2 c of water (I usually use a lot less than this, I like my sauce more on the thick side)
> 1 c parm or romano
> 
> 1 minced onion (preferably Vidalia)
> 6 cloves garlic - minced
> 2 tbs olive oil
> 1/2 cup red wine (Cabernet, but I suppose you could use any - I also use a LOT more than just 1/2 a cup - I just kind of dump it in there - better with more wine)
> 
> 
> 3 tbs chopped parsley
> 1 tsp dried oregano
> 2 bay leaves
> 2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp pepper (or more)
> 2 tbs sugar (optional - depending on how sweet the tomatoes are)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Pour olive oil into a large pot and saute onions until translucent, add garlic, dried oregano and bay leaves (just to bring out the flavors in the spices.
> 
> Add tomato paste and cook for a minute or so.
> Add wine and reduce a bit.
> 
> Pour in the crushed tomatoes.
> Add sugar, salt, pepper to taste.
> Add cheese.
> 
> Cook for several hours on low heat (the longer you cook it, the more flavorful).
> 
> Serve over pasta of your choice (I prefer spaghetti).
> 
> Eat and enjoy!
> 
> *I also par cook and add some sweet Italian sausage and let it finish cooking in the sauce frequently (in ground form - not links).*
Click to expand...


Ah...I also use bay leaves in the Bolognese...and of course red wine. What the hell is Italian cooking without wine in the sauce??!!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that before!  I don't make my own pasta, but I do make my own sauce!  I've posted that around the food forum somewhere before too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a surprise for you... I use no spices in Lasagna. None. No basil, no Italian seasoning...nada.
> Doesn't need it.
> The base of Lasagna is Bolognese. Cooked down for a minimum hour.
> I use, bacon...ground pork and ground sirloin as the meat, and then of course celery, onion and carrot...onion...garlic...tomato...etc.
Click to expand...

Going to be hard to not want to chop spices in! I never pass up on something different though.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that before!  I don't make my own pasta, but I do make my own sauce!  I've posted that around the food forum somewhere before too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a surprise for you... I use no spices in Lasagna. None. No basil, no Italian seasoning...nada.
> Doesn't need it.
> The base of Lasagna is Bolognese. Cooked down for a minimum hour.
> I use, bacon...ground pork and ground sirloin as the meat, and then of course celery, onion and carrot...onion...garlic...tomato...etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounds delicious!  Here is my homemade sauce recipe.  From my grandfather.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 13 oz can of tomatoes (I use San Marzano whole tomatoes in a can and crush them up with my hands or a potato masher)
> Three 6-oz cans of tomato paste
> 2-1/2 c of water (I usually use a lot less than this, I like my sauce more on the thick side)
> 1 c parm or romano
> 
> 1 minced onion (preferably Vidalia)
> 6 cloves garlic - minced
> 2 tbs olive oil
> 1/2 cup red wine (Cabernet, but I suppose you could use any - I also use a LOT more than just 1/2 a cup - I just kind of dump it in there - better with more wine)
> 
> 
> 3 tbs chopped parsley
> 1 tsp dried oregano
> 2 bay leaves
> 2 tsp salt
> 1/2 tsp pepper (or more)
> 2 tbs sugar (optional - depending on how sweet the tomatoes are)
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Pour olive oil into a large pot and saute onions until translucent, add garlic, dried oregano and bay leaves (just to bring out the flavors in the spices.
> 
> Add tomato paste and cook for a minute or so.
> Add wine and reduce a bit.
> 
> Pour in the crushed tomatoes.
> Add sugar, salt, pepper to taste.
> Add cheese.
> 
> Cook for several hours on low heat (the longer you cook it, the more flavorful).
> 
> Serve over pasta of your choice (I prefer spaghetti).
> 
> Eat and enjoy!
> 
> *I also par cook and add some sweet Italian sausage and let it finish cooking in the sauce frequently (in ground form - not links).*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah...I also use bay leaves in the Bolognese...and of course red wine. What the hell is Italian cooking without wine in the sauce??!!
Click to expand...


It's not the same without the wine!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- I just start with black beans and pinto bean in equal amounts, add diced tomato, onion, lots and lots and lots of bell pepper, ground meat and/or veggie crumbles, generous amounts of hot peppers (whatever I have) and habñero sauce, garlic, more garlic and still more garlic, and simmer.
> 
> I can make a YUUGE pot of that, chow down and not gain an ounce.  It's all protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic!  I love garlic, and onions, and I don't care if they make my breath smelly!
Click to expand...


Garlic is a godsend. It's good for ya and goes with -- well not everything but a lot.

Garlic is the fourth member of the Holy Trinity in Louisiana cooking, the other three being celery, onion and bell pepper.  The garlic really brings it all out.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny because I've always eaten wheat bread and I've never had a weight problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
Click to expand...


That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.

Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Pogo said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is an artisan baker, actually several here, that use sour yeast and whole grains. No modified wheats. I hear you. But what I want people to know that bread is the greatest invention man has EVER made. PERIOD. Without it - civilization on a grand scale would never have been possible.
> Bread/Gluten is not evil. What is "evil" is modern fast acting yeast and modified grains..as well as modern white flour. All it takes is to consider "Do I really want to trust multi-national corporations to supply my dinner table?".
> Eat natural.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, nobody said gluten was eebil.  Just that it's problematic.
> Avoiding something because it's not good for ya doesn't mean it's "evil".
> 
> Points well taken on Big Food and eating natural.  Processed food has always been an inferior choice.  It didn't always make you fat though.
Click to expand...

I've avoided processed foods for a long time. 

I still love bread but keep it to a reasonable amount. 

I keep red meat to portion sizes and snack on veggies nuts and fruit.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yousaidwhat said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that before!  I don't make my own pasta, but I do make my own sauce!  I've posted that around the food forum somewhere before too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a surprise for you... I use no spices in Lasagna. None. No basil, no Italian seasoning...nada.
> Doesn't need it.
> The base of Lasagna is Bolognese. Cooked down for a minimum hour.
> I use, bacon...ground pork and ground sirloin as the meat, and then of course celery, onion and carrot...onion...garlic...tomato...etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be hard to not want to chop spices in! I never pass up on something different though.
Click to expand...


Have you ever made a bolognese base before?
It is one of those core things in Italian cooking. Pure magic. You have a good Bolognese and you would swear there is basil or oregano etc. in there. 

 This is a pretty good base...this is Mario Batali  - note no spices.

Ragu Bolognese : Mario Batali : Food Network


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny because I've always eaten wheat bread and I've never had a weight problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
Click to expand...


Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- I just start with black beans and pinto bean in equal amounts, add diced tomato, onion, lots and lots and lots of bell pepper, ground meat and/or veggie crumbles, generous amounts of hot peppers (whatever I have) and habñero sauce, garlic, more garlic and still more garlic, and simmer.
> 
> I can make a YUUGE pot of that, chow down and not gain an ounce.  It's all protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic!  I love garlic, and onions, and I don't care if they make my breath smelly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic is a godsend. It's good for ya and goes with -- well not everything but a lot.
> 
> Garlic is the fourth member of the Holy Trinity in Louisiana cooking, the other three being celery, onion and bell pepper.  The garlic really brings it all out.
Click to expand...


Garlic is food for the Gods.
I had roasted Garlic Ice cream...say what???...it is actually really good.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny because I've always eaten wheat bread and I've never had a weight problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
Click to expand...


Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.

Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- I just start with black beans and pinto bean in equal amounts, add diced tomato, onion, lots and lots and lots of bell pepper, ground meat and/or veggie crumbles, generous amounts of hot peppers (whatever I have) and habñero sauce, garlic, more garlic and still more garlic, and simmer.
> 
> I can make a YUUGE pot of that, chow down and not gain an ounce.  It's all protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic!  I love garlic, and onions, and I don't care if they make my breath smelly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic is a godsend. It's good for ya and goes with -- well not everything but a lot.
> 
> Garlic is the fourth member of the Holy Trinity in Louisiana cooking, the other three being celery, onion and bell pepper.  The garlic really brings it all out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic is food for the Gods.
> I had roasted Garlic Ice cream...say what???...it is actually really good.
Click to expand...


Yuck!  I don't think I want my ice cream to be "savory."  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny because I've always eaten wheat bread and I've never had a weight problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
Click to expand...


Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Oven roasted garlic can taste like caramelized candy.


----------



## defcon4

Yousaidwhat said:


> I've avoided processed foods for a long time.
> 
> I still love bread but keep it to a reasonable amount.
> 
> I keep red meat to portion sizes and snack on veggies nuts and fruit.


What kind of nuts?


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
Click to expand...


And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.


----------



## ChrisL

iamwhatiseem said:


> Oven roasted garlic can taste like caramelized candy.



It is but still I don't think the combination of ice cream with garlic sounds very . . . appetizing.    I like ice cream to be like ice cream and leave garlic for my savory foods.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
Click to expand...


  I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> Just serve steak...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- I just start with black beans and pinto bean in equal amounts, add diced tomato, onion, lots and lots and lots of bell pepper, ground meat and/or veggie crumbles, generous amounts of hot peppers (whatever I have) and habñero sauce, garlic, more garlic and still more garlic, and simmer.
> 
> I can make a YUUGE pot of that, chow down and not gain an ounce.  It's all protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic!  I love garlic, and onions, and I don't care if they make my breath smelly!
Click to expand...




iamwhatiseem said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Secret to good Lasagna....nutmeg and mustard, that's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never heard of that before!  I don't make my own pasta, but I do make my own sauce!  I've posted that around the food forum somewhere before too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a surprise for you... I use no spices in Lasagna. None. No basil, no Italian seasoning...nada.
> Doesn't need it.
> The base of Lasagna is Bolognese. Cooked down for a minimum hour.
> I use, bacon...ground pork and ground sirloin as the meat, and then of course celery, onion and carrot...onion...garlic...tomato...etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going to be hard to not want to chop spices in! I never pass up on something different though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever made a bolognese base before?
> It is one of those core things in Italian cooking. Pure magic. You have a good Bolognese and you would swear there is basil or oregano etc. in there.
> 
> This is a pretty good base...this is Mario Batali  - note no spices.
> 
> Ragu Bolognese : Mario Batali : Food Network
Click to expand...

The benefits of an Italian wife.

Definitely pure magic.

There are times when the kitchen is off limits when she is cooking.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

iamwhatiseem said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or my infamous Mexican chili.
> 
> There's all kinds of veggie/rice/stew dishes you can do that have no gluten.  Unless you're looking for a bowl of cereal it's not that hard.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheerios!
> 
> Sometimes they can be bland but berries help.
> 
> I need that Mexican chili recipe. A friend in Long Beach made a killer Mexican chili.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whelp --- I just start with black beans and pinto bean in equal amounts, add diced tomato, onion, lots and lots and lots of bell pepper, ground meat and/or veggie crumbles, generous amounts of hot peppers (whatever I have) and habñero sauce, garlic, more garlic and still more garlic, and simmer.
> 
> I can make a YUUGE pot of that, chow down and not gain an ounce.  It's all protein.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic!  I love garlic, and onions, and I don't care if they make my breath smelly!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic is a godsend. It's good for ya and goes with -- well not everything but a lot.
> 
> Garlic is the fourth member of the Holy Trinity in Louisiana cooking, the other three being celery, onion and bell pepper.  The garlic really brings it all out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garlic is food for the Gods.
> I had roasted Garlic Ice cream...say what???...it is actually really good.
Click to expand...

That one I have to try.


----------



## ChrisL

Well, I'm going to log off now, get something to eat and get ready for work!


----------



## Yousaidwhat

defcon4 said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've avoided processed foods for a long time.
> 
> I still love bread but keep it to a reasonable amount.
> 
> I keep red meat to portion sizes and snack on veggies nuts and fruit.
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of nuts?
Click to expand...

Walnuts, peanuts, pistachios, pecans almonds, etc.

I like them fresh. I've been known to open a can of planters.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you.  Keep doing that as long as you can.  When you find yourself chunky -- try cutting out wheat and watch what happens.  Thank me later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
Click to expand...


And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.

Perhaps you have beans in your ears....



ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
Click to expand...


_You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?

Think about it.


----------



## Muhammed

ChrisL said:


> Did you know that you're not supposed to consume a piece of protein that is larger than your palm?  You can use your hands to make sure you are eating the proper amount and not overdoing it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5963598/use-your-hands-to-easily-plan-proper-meal-portions


That's ridiculous.

Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry where you burn over 500 calories/hour on top of your basal metabolic rate of about 2000 calories per day. How are you going to get the 8000+ calories and extra protein and other nutrients that you need if you follow that guideline? 

You would become malnourished very quickly.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oven roasted garlic can taste like caramelized candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is but still I don't think the combination of ice cream with garlic sounds very . . . appetizing.    I like ice cream to be like ice cream and leave garlic for my savory foods.
Click to expand...


I recommend ice-cream with Tabasco sauce on it, I had this for breakfast


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lucy and I went to large grocery store this morning, this is because we found out from their website they have wide array of Gluten Free foods, so we now have an option to Mr. Lucy spending inordinate amount of time in kitchen doing two completely different types of foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason you need to prepare two different types of foods.  It's not like humans NEED gluten.
> Just make enough GF for everybody --- done.
> 
> You've prolly made a number of GF meals over the years, just by chance.
> 
> 
> Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato.  You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them.  Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't make that because it's gluten-free; I make it because it's délicieux.
Click to expand...


We now have a Slovakian friend with us until Tuesday, I collected him this afternoon. He's not Gluten Free, however, Mr. Lucy decides that he's making your recipe:

*"Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato. You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them. Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes." 
*
Mr. Lucy in kitchen now, making above


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> We now have a Slovakian friend with us until Tuesday, I collected him this afternoon. He's not Gluten Free, however, Mr. Lucy decides that he's making your recipe:
> 
> *"Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato. You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them. Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes."
> *
> Mr. Lucy in kitchen now, making above


Are you sure that all ingredients are listed in that recipe? Please re-check. I don't see ice cream, vinegar, mustard, chocolate sauce, strawberry preserve and pickles in there. WTF???


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We now have a Slovakian friend with us until Tuesday, I collected him this afternoon. He's not Gluten Free, however, Mr. Lucy decides that he's making your recipe:
> 
> *"Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato. You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them. Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes."
> *
> Mr. Lucy in kitchen now, making above
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that all ingredients are listen in that recipe? Please re-check. I don't see ice cream, vinegar, mustard, chocolate sauce, strawberry preserve and pickles in there. WTF???
Click to expand...


Yes, Mr. Lucy factor in this, and I'm putting chocolate sauce and some marshmallows on mine


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Muhammed said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that you're not supposed to consume a piece of protein that is larger than your palm?  You can use your hands to make sure you are eating the proper amount and not overdoing it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5963598/use-your-hands-to-easily-plan-proper-meal-portions
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry where you burn over 500 calories/hour on top of your basal metabolic rate of about 2000 calories per day. How are you going to get the 8000+ calories and extra protein and other nutrients that you need if you follow that guideline?
> 
> You would become malnourished very quickly.
Click to expand...


*"Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry"
*
Somehow I can't picture Chris working in cement masonry


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> We now have a Slovakian friend with us until Tuesday, I collected him this afternoon. He's not Gluten Free, however, Mr. Lucy decides that he's making your recipe:
> 
> *"Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato. You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them. Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes."
> *
> Mr. Lucy in kitchen now, making above
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure that all ingredients are listen in that recipe? Please re-check. I don't see ice cream, vinegar, mustard, chocolate sauce, strawberry preserve and pickles in there. WTF???
Click to expand...


I had chocolate chicken for lunch....I make post about this soon in my other thread.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that you're not supposed to consume a piece of protein that is larger than your palm?  You can use your hands to make sure you are eating the proper amount and not overdoing it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5963598/use-your-hands-to-easily-plan-proper-meal-portions
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry where you burn over 500 calories/hour on top of your basal metabolic rate of about 2000 calories per day. How are you going to get the 8000+ calories and extra protein and other nutrients that you need if you follow that guideline?
> 
> You would become malnourished very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry"
> *
> Somehow I can't picture Chris working in cement masonry
Click to expand...

Sexist!?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that you're not supposed to consume a piece of protein that is larger than your palm?  You can use your hands to make sure you are eating the proper amount and not overdoing it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5963598/use-your-hands-to-easily-plan-proper-meal-portions
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry where you burn over 500 calories/hour on top of your basal metabolic rate of about 2000 calories per day. How are you going to get the 8000+ calories and extra protein and other nutrients that you need if you follow that guideline?
> 
> You would become malnourished very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry"
> *
> Somehow I can't picture Chris working in cement masonry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexist!?
Click to expand...


OMG sexist


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lucy and I went to large grocery store this morning, this is because we found out from their website they have wide array of Gluten Free foods, so we now have an option to Mr. Lucy spending inordinate amount of time in kitchen doing two completely different types of foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason you need to prepare two different types of foods.  It's not like humans NEED gluten.
> Just make enough GF for everybody --- done.
> 
> You've prolly made a number of GF meals over the years, just by chance.
> 
> 
> Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato.  You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them.  Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't make that because it's gluten-free; I make it because it's délicieux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now have a Slovakian friend with us until Tuesday, I collected him this afternoon. He's not Gluten Free, however, Mr. Lucy decides that he's making your recipe:
> 
> *"Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato. You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them. Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes."
> *
> Mr. Lucy in kitchen now, making above
Click to expand...


Y'all will love it.
Last time I did it I threw in some Korma sauce for body and some Dahansak Masala powder to make it interesting.  Also threw some chicken in there, and added sharp cheddar as I like a cheese that bites back.  Experiment and get creative.  Let me know how it's received.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that you're not supposed to consume a piece of protein that is larger than your palm?  You can use your hands to make sure you are eating the proper amount and not overdoing it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5963598/use-your-hands-to-easily-plan-proper-meal-portions
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry where you burn over 500 calories/hour on top of your basal metabolic rate of about 2000 calories per day. How are you going to get the 8000+ calories and extra protein and other nutrients that you need if you follow that guideline?
> 
> You would become malnourished very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry"
> *
> Somehow I can't picture Chris working in cement masonry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexist!?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG sexist
Click to expand...

I couldn't resist.

How do the American's say??

Way too easy.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Yousaidwhat said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yousaidwhat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know that you're not supposed to consume a piece of protein that is larger than your palm?  You can use your hands to make sure you are eating the proper amount and not overdoing it.
> 
> http://lifehacker.com/5963598/use-your-hands-to-easily-plan-proper-meal-portions
> 
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.
> 
> Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry where you burn over 500 calories/hour on top of your basal metabolic rate of about 2000 calories per day. How are you going to get the 8000+ calories and extra protein and other nutrients that you need if you follow that guideline?
> 
> You would become malnourished very quickly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"Let's say you worked 12 hours at a physically active job such as cement masonry"
> *
> Somehow I can't picture Chris working in cement masonry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sexist!?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG sexist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't resist.
> 
> How do the American's say??
> 
> Way too easy.
Click to expand...


It was very funny!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lucy and I went to large grocery store this morning, this is because we found out from their website they have wide array of Gluten Free foods, so we now have an option to Mr. Lucy spending inordinate amount of time in kitchen doing two completely different types of foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason you need to prepare two different types of foods.  It's not like humans NEED gluten.
> Just make enough GF for everybody --- done.
> 
> You've prolly made a number of GF meals over the years, just by chance.
> 
> 
> Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato.  You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them.  Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't make that because it's gluten-free; I make it because it's délicieux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now have a Slovakian friend with us until Tuesday, I collected him this afternoon. He's not Gluten Free, however, Mr. Lucy decides that he's making your recipe:
> 
> *"Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato. You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them. Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes."
> *
> Mr. Lucy in kitchen now, making above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all will love it.
> Last time I did it I threw in some Korma sauce for body and some Dahansak Masala powder to make it interesting.  Also threw some chicken in there, and added sharp cheddar as I like a cheese that bites back.  Experiment and get creative.  Let me know how it's received.
Click to expand...


Okay, so everyone agree that it was very good....I of course put chocolate sauce on mine


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Okay, so everyone agree that it was very good....*I of course put chocolate sauce on mine *


Ewwww...


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so everyone agree that it was very good....*I of course put chocolate sauce on mine *
> 
> 
> 
> Ewwww...
Click to expand...


I just post in my dinner thread, my wonderful dinner today


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have a friend from Scotland staying with us for several days next week, Monday-Wednesday. They have to be Gluten Free in all foods, we've been reading up on this....to say the least, food times are going to be very complicated from Monday-Wednesday.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with Gluten Free stuff/people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lucy and I went to large grocery store this morning, this is because we found out from their website they have wide array of Gluten Free foods, so we now have an option to Mr. Lucy spending inordinate amount of time in kitchen doing two completely different types of foods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's no reason you need to prepare two different types of foods.  It's not like humans NEED gluten.
> Just make enough GF for everybody --- done.
> 
> You've prolly made a number of GF meals over the years, just by chance.
> 
> 
> Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato.  You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them.  Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't make that because it's gluten-free; I make it because it's délicieux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now have a Slovakian friend with us until Tuesday, I collected him this afternoon. He's not Gluten Free, however, Mr. Lucy decides that he's making your recipe:
> 
> *"Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato. You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them. Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes."
> *
> Mr. Lucy in kitchen now, making above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all will love it.
> Last time I did it I threw in some Korma sauce for body and some Dahansak Masala powder to make it interesting.  Also threw some chicken in there, and added sharp cheddar as I like a cheese that bites back.  Experiment and get creative.  Let me know how it's received.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so everyone agree that it was very good....I of course put chocolate sauce on mine
Click to expand...


Yum chocolate eggplant with cheese!  What could be more.... 'scuse me....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Lucy and I went to large grocery store this morning, this is because we found out from their website they have wide array of Gluten Free foods, so we now have an option to Mr. Lucy spending inordinate amount of time in kitchen doing two completely different types of foods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no reason you need to prepare two different types of foods.  It's not like humans NEED gluten.
> Just make enough GF for everybody --- done.
> 
> You've prolly made a number of GF meals over the years, just by chance.
> 
> 
> Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato.  You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them.  Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't make that because it's gluten-free; I make it because it's délicieux.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We now have a Slovakian friend with us until Tuesday, I collected him this afternoon. He's not Gluten Free, however, Mr. Lucy decides that he's making your recipe:
> 
> *"Here's another one I do (mentioned chili above) that would also be vegetarian -- cook up some basmati rice.... while it's cooking slice up some zucchini, carrot, eggplant, broccoli, cauliflower, bell pepper, onion, tomato. You can sautee them like the restaurant where I used to order it, or I like to steam them. Then put it all together in a baking dish topped with mozarella and feta cheese and bake for about 15 minutes."
> *
> Mr. Lucy in kitchen now, making above
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Y'all will love it.
> Last time I did it I threw in some Korma sauce for body and some Dahansak Masala powder to make it interesting.  Also threw some chicken in there, and added sharp cheddar as I like a cheese that bites back.  Experiment and get creative.  Let me know how it's received.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so everyone agree that it was very good....I of course put chocolate sauce on mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yum chocolate eggplant with cheese!  What could be more.... 'scuse me....
Click to expand...


Hey it's my condition that's causing all this weird eating, it's not my fault....it's Mr. Lucy's fault


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not what you eat but HOW MUCH you eat.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
Click to expand...


And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
Click to expand...


Sorry, could you repeat the question?


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, could you repeat the question?
Click to expand...


There was no question.  I said Pogo is a bitch.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, could you repeat the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no question.  I said Pogo is a bitch.
Click to expand...


Oh okay, a mega


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, could you repeat the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no question.  I said Pogo is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, a mega
Click to expand...


I'm just kidding around.  I like Pogo, but he . . . can be annoying sometimes.  Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, could you repeat the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no question.  I said Pogo is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, a mega
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding around.  I like Pogo, but he . . . can be annoying sometimes.  Lol.
Click to expand...


I'm glad you just like Pogo, because I love Pogo....and I don't want you starting trouble about this


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's definitely NOT all there is to it.  Again, when I cut out wheat, my total food intake went UP, not down, and I dropped 40 pounds.  That's because of what the wheat was _doing_.  So it very much IS what you eat.
> 
> Guess what would happen if you cut down to one meal a day, but the meal was made entirely of pop tarts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
Click to expand...


What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".

Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".

Think about it.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a significant difference between GF and GMO.  While GF labeling may be required, the companies that profit from GMOs are fighting tooth and nail to prevent label identification of their un-tested, mutant abominations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's absolutely true.  The comment was about labeling, not intended to imply a comparison between GF and GMO.  But the point on the latter is well taken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting that gluten is considered such a threat that foodstuffs must be labeled and GMOs are not.  IMO, GMOs are a far greater threat to public health than gluten.  As a matter of fact, the increased sensitivity of many people to gluten might be a result of GMOs being introduced into the food chain.  Many people don't realize that GMOs have been part of our diet for around 30 years already.  While comprehensive testing of the affects of GMOs on people and animals have been severely curtailed, anecdotal evidence would tend to implicate GMOs in many of the health issues that have skyrocketed in the past 20-30 years.  Go figure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes indeedy.  That's sort of, in a broad sense, the implication in this article:
> 
> >> So how—and when—did this ancient grain become such a serious health threat? Author and preventive cardiologist William Davis, MD, says it was when big agriculture stepped in decades ago to develop a higher-yielding crop. Today's "wheat," he says, isn't even wheat, thanks to some of the most intense crossbreeding efforts ever seen. "The wheat products sold to you today are nothing like the wheat products of our grandmother's age, very different from the wheat of the early 20th century, and completely transformed from the wheat of the Bible and earlier," he says.
> 
> Plant breeders changed wheat in dramatic ways. Once more than four feet tall, modern wheat—the type grown in 99 percent of wheat fields around the world—is now a stocky two-foot-tall plant with an unusually large seed head. Dr. Davis says accomplishing this involved crossing wheat with non-wheat grasses to introduce altogether new genes, using techniques like irradiation of wheat seeds and embryos with chemicals, gamma rays, and high-dose x-rays to induce mutations. (See how your brain heals when you start eliminating grains.)
> 
> Clearfield Wheat, a variety grown on nearly 1 million acres in the Pacific Northwest and sold by BASF Corporation—the world's largest chemical manufacturer—was created in a geneticist's lab by exposing wheat seeds and embryos to the mutation-inducing industrial toxin sodium azide, a substance poisonous to humans and known for exploding when mishandled, says Dr. Davis. This hybridized wheat doesn't survive in the wild, and most farmers rely on toxic chemical fertilizers and pesticides to keep it alive when growing it as a crop. (It's important to note, however, that the intensive breeding efforts that have so dramatically transformed wheat should not to be confused with genetic engineering of food, or GMOs. This type of technology has its own set of problems, though.) <<​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's why I've started using some of the "ancient grains" available, like amaranth, spelt, and quinoa.  Spelt has worked out well, but be aware that the lack of gluten will affect bread and such.  I'm thinking I might try to grow amaranth up here once I get some land cleared.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great.  But I believe spelt is still wheat.
Click to expand...

True, but wheat pre-GMO... or other more traditional modification.  Google, or use some other search engine...spelt is on of the "ancient" grains.  It may not produce like modern red or white wheat, but it is certainly more "natural".


----------



## gallantwarrior

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
Click to expand...

Nothing, really.  But lots of people have been sold a bill of goods, and others are victims of the GMO culture of ignorance of unintended consequences.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47 for the gory details.
Click to expand...

Ah, yes...removing processed, (probably GMO) wheat from you diet is a very wise choice.  I have also lost a lot of weight by removing over-processed, GMO grains from my diet.  You should look into corn.


----------



## Pogo

gallantwarrior said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47 for the gory details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, yes...removing processed, (probably GMO) wheat from you diet is a very wise choice.  I have also lost a lot of weight by removing over-processed, GMO grains from my diet.  You should look into corn.
Click to expand...


You ARE joking, right?

Onliest time I get anywhere near corn is when it's organic, since that's one of the most Frankenfooded grains there is.  Can't say I miss it, although there's nothing like eating it right off the stalk in the field.


----------



## gallantwarrior

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kudos to some posters here...good to see that there are people who don't fall for the hype.
> Gluten, for normal people who are not allergic/intolerant of it - is not unhealthy. Complete garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah unfortunately the set of "normal people who are not intolerant of it" is fast disappearing, whether that's attributable to the gluten specifically or to the degradation of wheat.
> 
> Like a great many other I'm not intolerant to gluten, but selecting "Gluten Free" food automatically means "Wheat Free".  That's why I do it.
> 
> I haven't seen anyone make the claim that "gluten is eeebil".  People simply make choices to filter out the kind of foods that will act detrimentally.  There's nothing "hype" about that --- it's simple self-preservation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong with wheat?  I eat wheat bread all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to do that too.  If I went back to it I'd weigh three hundred pounds.  Word to the wise...
> 
> First time this dawned on me, I cut wheat out from my diet, and made no other changes.  My food volume intake actually went _up_ as I shifted from sandwiches to salads.  And just by doing that -- eliminating wheat -- I dropped 40 pounds.  It's insidious.  And I've given this advice to others who have confirmed the same result.
> 
> Wheat is not what it used to be.  I wish it were, food would be a lot easier.  See my link in 47 for the gory details.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ah, yes...removing processed, (probably GMO) wheat from you diet is a very wise choice.  I have also lost a lot of weight by removing over-processed, GMO grains from my diet.  You should look into corn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ARE joking, right?
> 
> Onliest time I get anywhere near corn is when it's organic, since that's one of the most Frankenfooded grains there is.  Can't say I miss it, although there's nothing like eating it right off the stalk in the field.
Click to expand...

Corn, wheat, and rice are all GMO foods.  So, corn is a most frankenfood.  Unfortunately, corn is useful as fuel.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, could you repeat the question?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There was no question.  I said Pogo is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh okay, a mega
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just kidding around.  I like Pogo, but he . . . can be annoying sometimes.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you just like Pogo, because I love Pogo....and I don't want you starting trouble about this
Click to expand...


If I want to give Pogo shit, I will.  Don't be under the mistaken impression that you carry any weight around here with me, little one.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, maybe it doesn't effect everyone the same way it does you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
Click to expand...


Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody's metabolism works in his/her own way, but there are also truisms regarding how the body processes a given _type_ of food.
> 
> Go ahead, live on potato chips and let us know how it works out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said, that doesn't apply with something like wheat.  It's not a matter of "how much".  It's a matter of what it DOES inside the body.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
Click to expand...


"MOST" huh?

Link?


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Medscape: Medscape Access


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, moderation.  You don't have to cut things out of your diet completely, you just don't pig out on them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I eat wheat products all the time, never had a problem with weight, AND I've had children.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
Click to expand...


Everything in moderation, like I said.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medscape: Medscape Access
Click to expand...


You just linked to a website registration page.
Perhaps wheat is clouding your perceptive abilities.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And as I said earlier --- dietary reactions to specific foods _*do not require*_ "pigging out".  Because as I also said earlier ... it's not how much, but _what it does_.  In ANY amount.
> 
> Perhaps you have beans in your ears....
> 
> _You_ are not "everybody".  Is it not possible that other people metabolize differently?
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything in moderation, like I said.
Click to expand...


And "moderation" is *not all there is to it*, as *I* said.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medscape: Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just linked to a website registration page.
> Perhaps wheat is clouding your perceptive abilities.
Click to expand...


No.  I didn't.  The site comes up if you just click on the link.  Don't know how to use a computer either, eh? 

*It's Not Genes: People Are Fat Because They Eat Too Much*
Arthur L. Caplan, PhD



Disclosures | May 27, 2014







468 comments



























Print





Hi. I am Art Caplan, from the Division of Medical Ethics at the New York University Langone Medical Center in New York.

Why are your patients fat? Why are people fat generally? Struggling with weight is a problem. I personally have done better with it lately, but it is a challenge. We all know we are in the middle of an obesity epidemic in the United States. Indeed, worldwide obesity is an increasing problem.

If you look at the medical literature, the answer is clear. The problem is in our genes. Again and again, in media reports and in articles that catch the attention of editors at the most prominent medical journals, the answer to why we are all fat is that we have bad genes.

Think about it. You go to a cocktail party. You are chatting with people and you start talking about weight. The person says, "I'm one of those high metabolizers (or low metabolizers)," hinting that there is a genetic or biological basis for their size. Or people will say to me, "I must have inherited bad genes. I just can't seem to keep weight off."

We love the genetic explanation. That is why it was so interesting to see a paper recently in the _British Medical Journal_[1] that looked in a very different, but I believe a more fertile, direction for understanding the obesity problem.

Researchers from the University of Cambridge conducted a very simple study. They wanted to know how many fast-food outlets are in Cambridgeshire, the county that includes Cambridge and the university. They also looked at where people commuted to work, and whether there was any association between going by these fast-food places and obesity and diabetes.

*Bad Food, Not Bad Genes*
Guess what they found? If you put a bucket of fried chicken out every half-mile along the route people take to work and back, they are fatter. There is a correlation between fast-food outlets and being diabetic or being fat.

The point is this: Genes certainly play a role in how people handle food, but if you live in a culture that overwhelms you with opportunities to eat junk food and fatty food, even the best genes can easily be overwhelmed.

We are that kind of country, too. We promote eating more food. I took a ride recently from Moosic, Pennsylvania, to Wilkes-Barre. Having read this article, I decided to count how many fast-food places I could see from the road in a relatively rural area. The distance was 13 miles. I counted 19 kings, arches, colonels, and so on. Fast food is ubiquitous. Bad food opportunities are everywhere.

If we are going to get a handle on the obesity epidemic, then we need to stop saying, "All you have to do is control your diet, and somehow manage the responsibility that your _genes_ gave you." Telling people they have a genetic basis for obesity is kind of an excuse, or an easy way out.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> And YOU are not "everybody"either, bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everything in moderation, like I said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And "moderation" is *not all there is to it*, as *I* said.
Click to expand...


Sure, sure.  I'll have three Big Macs and a DIET Coke.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm not is the wag sitting here claiming "it doesn't happen to me, therefore it doesn't happen at all".
> 
> Perhaps you missed the part of my post that said, "think about it".
> 
> Think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medscape: Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just linked to a website registration page.
> Perhaps wheat is clouding your perceptive abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I didn't.  The site comes up if you just click on the link.  Don't know how to use a computer either, eh?
> 
> *It's Not Genes: People Are Fat Because They Eat Too Much*
> Arthur L. Caplan, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> Disclosures | May 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 468 comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I am Art Caplan, from the Division of Medical Ethics at the New York University Langone Medical Center in New York.
> 
> Why are your patients fat? Why are people fat generally? Struggling with weight is a problem. I personally have done better with it lately, but it is a challenge. We all know we are in the middle of an obesity epidemic in the United States. Indeed, worldwide obesity is an increasing problem.
> 
> If you look at the medical literature, the answer is clear. The problem is in our genes. Again and again, in media reports and in articles that catch the attention of editors at the most prominent medical journals, the answer to why we are all fat is that we have bad genes.
> 
> Think about it. You go to a cocktail party. You are chatting with people and you start talking about weight. The person says, "I'm one of those high metabolizers (or low metabolizers)," hinting that there is a genetic or biological basis for their size. Or people will say to me, "I must have inherited bad genes. I just can't seem to keep weight off."
> 
> We love the genetic explanation. That is why it was so interesting to see a paper recently in the _British Medical Journal_[1] that looked in a very different, but I believe a more fertile, direction for understanding the obesity problem.
> 
> Researchers from the University of Cambridge conducted a very simple study. They wanted to know how many fast-food outlets are in Cambridgeshire, the county that includes Cambridge and the university. They also looked at where people commuted to work, and whether there was any association between going by these fast-food places and obesity and diabetes.
> 
> *Bad Food, Not Bad Genes*
> Guess what they found? If you put a bucket of fried chicken out every half-mile along the route people take to work and back, they are fatter. There is a correlation between fast-food outlets and being diabetic or being fat.
> 
> The point is this: Genes certainly play a role in how people handle food, but if you live in a culture that overwhelms you with opportunities to eat junk food and fatty food, even the best genes can easily be overwhelmed.
> 
> We are that kind of country, too. We promote eating more food. I took a ride recently from Moosic, Pennsylvania, to Wilkes-Barre. Having read this article, I decided to count how many fast-food places I could see from the road in a relatively rural area. The distance was 13 miles. I counted 19 kings, arches, colonels, and so on. Fast food is ubiquitous. Bad food opportunities are everywhere.
> 
> If we are going to get a handle on the obesity epidemic, then we need to stop saying, "All you have to do is control your diet, and somehow manage the responsibility that your _genes_ gave you." Telling people they have a genetic basis for obesity is kind of an excuse, or an easy way out.
Click to expand...



Stuffed, Part 1

Stuffed, Part 2

And for those who were going  when I linked it before being infatuated with their own voice:

The Dark side of "Healthy" Wheat


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you were the one saying it happens to you so it is a good idea to cut it out of your diet?  Correct?  I say that most people can eat a sandwich made with wheat bread and will NOT gain 20 pounds.  MOST people who have a weight problem have a weight problem because they overdo it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Medscape: Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just linked to a website registration page.
> Perhaps wheat is clouding your perceptive abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I didn't.  The site comes up if you just click on the link.  Don't know how to use a computer either, eh?
> 
> *It's Not Genes: People Are Fat Because They Eat Too Much*
> Arthur L. Caplan, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> Disclosures | May 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 468 comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print
> 
> 
> 
> Hi. I am Art Caplan, from the Division of Medical Ethics at the New York University Langone Medical Center in New York.
> 
> Why are your patients fat? Why are people fat generally? Struggling with weight is a problem. I personally have done better with it lately, but it is a challenge. We all know we are in the middle of an obesity epidemic in the United States. Indeed, worldwide obesity is an increasing problem.
> 
> If you look at the medical literature, the answer is clear. The problem is in our genes. Again and again, in media reports and in articles that catch the attention of editors at the most prominent medical journals, the answer to why we are all fat is that we have bad genes.
> 
> Think about it. You go to a cocktail party. You are chatting with people and you start talking about weight. The person says, "I'm one of those high metabolizers (or low metabolizers)," hinting that there is a genetic or biological basis for their size. Or people will say to me, "I must have inherited bad genes. I just can't seem to keep weight off."
> 
> We love the genetic explanation. That is why it was so interesting to see a paper recently in the _British Medical Journal_[1] that looked in a very different, but I believe a more fertile, direction for understanding the obesity problem.
> 
> Researchers from the University of Cambridge conducted a very simple study. They wanted to know how many fast-food outlets are in Cambridgeshire, the county that includes Cambridge and the university. They also looked at where people commuted to work, and whether there was any association between going by these fast-food places and obesity and diabetes.
> 
> *Bad Food, Not Bad Genes*
> Guess what they found? If you put a bucket of fried chicken out every half-mile along the route people take to work and back, they are fatter. There is a correlation between fast-food outlets and being diabetic or being fat.
> 
> The point is this: Genes certainly play a role in how people handle food, but if you live in a culture that overwhelms you with opportunities to eat junk food and fatty food, even the best genes can easily be overwhelmed.
> 
> We are that kind of country, too. We promote eating more food. I took a ride recently from Moosic, Pennsylvania, to Wilkes-Barre. Having read this article, I decided to count how many fast-food places I could see from the road in a relatively rural area. The distance was 13 miles. I counted 19 kings, arches, colonels, and so on. Fast food is ubiquitous. Bad food opportunities are everywhere.
> 
> If we are going to get a handle on the obesity epidemic, then we need to stop saying, "All you have to do is control your diet, and somehow manage the responsibility that your _genes_ gave you." Telling people they have a genetic basis for obesity is kind of an excuse, or an easy way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed, Part 1
> 
> Stuffed, Part 2
> 
> And for those who were going  when I linked it before being infatuated with their own voice:
> 
> The Dark side of "Healthy" Wheat
Click to expand...


Stop eating so much and you won't be fat.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> "MOST" huh?
> 
> Link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medscape: Medscape Access
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just linked to a website registration page.
> Perhaps wheat is clouding your perceptive abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I didn't.  The site comes up if you just click on the link.  Don't know how to use a computer either, eh?
> 
> *It's Not Genes: People Are Fat Because They Eat Too Much*
> Arthur L. Caplan, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> Disclosures | May 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 468 comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print
> Hi. I am Art Caplan, from the Division of Medical Ethics at the New York University Langone Medical Center in New York.
> 
> Why are your patients fat? Why are people fat generally? Struggling with weight is a problem. I personally have done better with it lately, but it is a challenge. We all know we are in the middle of an obesity epidemic in the United States. Indeed, worldwide obesity is an increasing problem.
> 
> If you look at the medical literature, the answer is clear. The problem is in our genes. Again and again, in media reports and in articles that catch the attention of editors at the most prominent medical journals, the answer to why we are all fat is that we have bad genes.
> 
> Think about it. You go to a cocktail party. You are chatting with people and you start talking about weight. The person says, "I'm one of those high metabolizers (or low metabolizers)," hinting that there is a genetic or biological basis for their size. Or people will say to me, "I must have inherited bad genes. I just can't seem to keep weight off."
> 
> We love the genetic explanation. That is why it was so interesting to see a paper recently in the _British Medical Journal_[1] that looked in a very different, but I believe a more fertile, direction for understanding the obesity problem.
> 
> Researchers from the University of Cambridge conducted a very simple study. They wanted to know how many fast-food outlets are in Cambridgeshire, the county that includes Cambridge and the university. They also looked at where people commuted to work, and whether there was any association between going by these fast-food places and obesity and diabetes.
> 
> *Bad Food, Not Bad Genes*
> Guess what they found? If you put a bucket of fried chicken out every half-mile along the route people take to work and back, they are fatter. There is a correlation between fast-food outlets and being diabetic or being fat.
> 
> The point is this: Genes certainly play a role in how people handle food, but if you live in a culture that overwhelms you with opportunities to eat junk food and fatty food, even the best genes can easily be overwhelmed.
> 
> We are that kind of country, too. We promote eating more food. I took a ride recently from Moosic, Pennsylvania, to Wilkes-Barre. Having read this article, I decided to count how many fast-food places I could see from the road in a relatively rural area. The distance was 13 miles. I counted 19 kings, arches, colonels, and so on. Fast food is ubiquitous. Bad food opportunities are everywhere.
> 
> If we are going to get a handle on the obesity epidemic, then we need to stop saying, "All you have to do is control your diet, and somehow manage the responsibility that your _genes_ gave you." Telling people they have a genetic basis for obesity is kind of an excuse, or an easy way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed, Part 1
> 
> Stuffed, Part 2
> 
> And for those who were going  when I linked it before being infatuated with their own voice:
> 
> The Dark side of "Healthy" Wheat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop eating so much and you won't be fat.
Click to expand...


I'm not "fat".   But if I were to let wheat into my diet ----- even if I ate less ---- I would be.  And I know that from repeated experience.

I already posted this too, but that was around your first "la" of 

Again -- the first time I tried this, my food volume went UP, not down ....... and I dropped 40 pounds because of the wheat being gone.  I learned from that.  Maybe that's the difference between us.  

And may I say, congratulations on wending through those first two links --- which are just under an hour each --- in sixty seconds flat.  Can't say I'm surprised.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Medscape: Medscape Access
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just linked to a website registration page.
> Perhaps wheat is clouding your perceptive abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I didn't.  The site comes up if you just click on the link.  Don't know how to use a computer either, eh?
> 
> *It's Not Genes: People Are Fat Because They Eat Too Much*
> Arthur L. Caplan, PhD
> 
> 
> 
> Disclosures | May 27, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 468 comments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print
> Hi. I am Art Caplan, from the Division of Medical Ethics at the New York University Langone Medical Center in New York.
> 
> Why are your patients fat? Why are people fat generally? Struggling with weight is a problem. I personally have done better with it lately, but it is a challenge. We all know we are in the middle of an obesity epidemic in the United States. Indeed, worldwide obesity is an increasing problem.
> 
> If you look at the medical literature, the answer is clear. The problem is in our genes. Again and again, in media reports and in articles that catch the attention of editors at the most prominent medical journals, the answer to why we are all fat is that we have bad genes.
> 
> Think about it. You go to a cocktail party. You are chatting with people and you start talking about weight. The person says, "I'm one of those high metabolizers (or low metabolizers)," hinting that there is a genetic or biological basis for their size. Or people will say to me, "I must have inherited bad genes. I just can't seem to keep weight off."
> 
> We love the genetic explanation. That is why it was so interesting to see a paper recently in the _British Medical Journal_[1] that looked in a very different, but I believe a more fertile, direction for understanding the obesity problem.
> 
> Researchers from the University of Cambridge conducted a very simple study. They wanted to know how many fast-food outlets are in Cambridgeshire, the county that includes Cambridge and the university. They also looked at where people commuted to work, and whether there was any association between going by these fast-food places and obesity and diabetes.
> 
> *Bad Food, Not Bad Genes*
> Guess what they found? If you put a bucket of fried chicken out every half-mile along the route people take to work and back, they are fatter. There is a correlation between fast-food outlets and being diabetic or being fat.
> 
> The point is this: Genes certainly play a role in how people handle food, but if you live in a culture that overwhelms you with opportunities to eat junk food and fatty food, even the best genes can easily be overwhelmed.
> 
> We are that kind of country, too. We promote eating more food. I took a ride recently from Moosic, Pennsylvania, to Wilkes-Barre. Having read this article, I decided to count how many fast-food places I could see from the road in a relatively rural area. The distance was 13 miles. I counted 19 kings, arches, colonels, and so on. Fast food is ubiquitous. Bad food opportunities are everywhere.
> 
> If we are going to get a handle on the obesity epidemic, then we need to stop saying, "All you have to do is control your diet, and somehow manage the responsibility that your _genes_ gave you." Telling people they have a genetic basis for obesity is kind of an excuse, or an easy way out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Stuffed, Part 1
> 
> Stuffed, Part 2
> 
> And for those who were going  when I linked it before being infatuated with their own voice:
> 
> The Dark side of "Healthy" Wheat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop eating so much and you won't be fat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not "fat".   But if I were to let wheat into my diet ----- even if I ate less ---- I would be.  And I know that from repeated experience.
> 
> I already posted this too, but that was around your first "la" of
> 
> Again -- the first time I tried this, my food volume went UP, not down ....... and I dropped 40 pounds because of the wheat being gone.  I learned from that.  Maybe that's the difference between us.
> 
> And may I say, congratulations on wending through those first two links --- which are just under an hour each --- in sixty seconds flat.  Can't say I'm surprised.
Click to expand...


There are millions of links about why Americans are fat, and it ain't because of wheat sweetheart!


----------



## Pogo

>> The biggest problem is wheat, the major source of gluten in our diet.  But wheat weaves it misery through many mechanisms, not just the gluten!  The history of wheat parallels the history of chronic disease and obesity across the world.  Supermarkets today contain walls of wheat and corn disguised in literally hundreds of thousands of different food- like products, or Frankenfoods.  Each American now consumes about 55 pounds of wheat flour every year.

It is not just the amount but also the hidden components of wheat that drive weight gain and disease.  This is not the wheat your great-grandmother used to bake her bread.  It is FrankenWheat – a scientifically engineered food product developed in the last 50 years.

*How Wheat (and Gluten) Triggers Weight Gain, Prediabetes, Diabetes and More*

This new modern wheat may look like wheat, but it is different in three important ways that all drive obesity, diabetes, heart disease, cancer, dementia and more.


It contains a *Super Starch* – amylopectin A that is super fattening.
It contains a form of *Super Gluten* that is super-inflammatory.
It contains forms of a *Super Drug* that is super-addictive and makes you crave and eat more. << ---- Three Hidden Ways Wheat Makes you Fat


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> >> The biggest problem is wheat, the major source of gluten in our diet.  But wheat weaves it misery through many mechanisms, not just the gluten!  The history of wheat parallels the history of chronic disease and obesity across the world.  Supermarkets today contain walls of wheat and corn disguised in literally hundreds of thousands of different food- like products, or Frankenfoods.  Each American now consumes about 55 pounds of wheat flour every year.
> 
> It is not just the amount but also the hidden components of wheat that drive weight gain and disease.  This is not the wheat your great-grandmother used to bake her bread.  It is FrankenWheat – a scientifically engineered food product developed in the last 50 years.
> 
> *How Wheat (and Gluten) Triggers Weight Gain, Prediabetes, Diabetes and More*
> 
> This new modern wheat may look like wheat, but it is different in three important ways that all drive obesity, diabetes, heart disease, cancer, dementia and more.
> 
> 
> It contains a *Super Starch* – amylopectin A that is super fattening.
> It contains a form of *Super Gluten* that is super-inflammatory.
> It contains forms of a *Super Drug* that is super-addictive and makes you crave and eat more. << ---- Three Hidden Ways Wheat Makes you Fat



Obesity Epidemic: Overeating Alone to Blame
*Overeating Largely to Blame*
The results showed that the predicted and actual increase in weight gain among children, nearly 9 pounds, matched exactly, indicating overeating was likely to blame

“For adults, we predicted that they would be 10.8 kg (23.8 pounds) heavier, but in fact they were 8.6 kg (20 pounds) heavier,” Swinburn says. “That suggests that excess food intake still explains the weight gain, but that there may have been increases in physical activity over the 30 years that have blunted what would otherwise have been a higher weight gain.”

“To return to the average weights of the 1970s, we would need to reverse the increased food intake of about 350 calories a day for children (about one can of fizzy drink and a small portion of French fries) and 500 calories a day for adults (about one large hamburger),” Swinburn says. “Alternatively, we could achieve similar results by increasing physical activity by about 150 minutes a day of extra walking for children and 110 minutes for adults; but realistically, although a combination of both is needed, the focus would have to be on reducing calorie intake.”

Swinburn emphasized that physical activity should not be ignored as a contributor to reducing obesity and should continue to be promoted because of its many benefits. Nevertheless, from a public policy perspective, expectations regarding what can be achieved with exercise need to be lowered and emphasis should be shifted toward encouraging people to eat less, he says.


----------



## Pogo

Wheat Belly: Lose the Wheat, Lose the Weight, and Find Your Path Back to Health (cardiologist)

Gluten Confirmed to Cause Weight Gain (Brazilian study)


>> Obesity seems to have the same cause the world over, in both humans and lab animals: It results from food toxicity compounded by malnourishment.


The most important food toxins are cereal grains (especially wheat), omega-6-rich vegetable oils, and fructose from sugar and corn syrup.​

The United States government in its wisdom chose to give agricultural subsidies to wheat, corn, and soybeans, thus reducing the price of the most toxic food crops. The natural result was to make Americans the fattest people in the world, as this chart comparing body-mass index (BMI) in 30 countries attests (from http://diabetescure101.com/BMI.htm, via Matthew Yglesias):

 


Look at the two low-obesity countries at the left of the chart: Japan and Korea are the only two Asian countries in the sample. What are they doing right?​
Well, everything:​






Their staple starch is rice, not wheat. Rice is the only non-toxic cereal grain and one of our “safe starches.”

They consume far less vegetable oils than Americans.

They consume far less sugar than Americans.

With a minimally toxic diet, it’s almost impossible to become obese.​



> .... In both China Study I and II, wheat is the strongest positive predictor of body weight (r = 0.65, p<0.001) out of any diet variable. And it’s not just because wheat eaters are taller, either, because wheat consumption also strongly correlates with body mass index (r = 0.58, p<0.001).


​
... It seems the evidence is consistent.  It’s not eating more calories that makes a person fat. It’s overdosing on *toxins *– especially wheat toxins. << --- Wheat and Obesity: More From the China Study​--- some of that food-content material was already noted in the first two links I gave you.  The ones you breezed through two hours of radio documentary in 60 seconds because you don't want to know.
​I didn't have any of this info when I de-wheated --- all I did was dump the wheat, that's it.  No other changes except that I ate MORE volume than I had been.  And I dropped 40 pounds just like that.

Later I relapsed and started sneaking wheat back in --- and my weight went up.  When it was time to take action I knew what to do --- I did it again, cut out wheat and stayed off.  And it worked again.  That time I dropped _60_ pounds.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> Wheat Belly: Lose the Wheat, Lose the Weight, and Find Your Path Back to Health(cardiologist)
> 
> Gluten Confirmed to Cause Weight Gain (Brazilian study)
> 
> 
> >> Obesity seems to have the same cause the world over, in both humans and lab animals: It results from food toxicity compounded by malnourishment.
> 
> 
> The most important food toxins are cereal grains (especially wheat), omega-6-rich vegetable oils, and fructose from sugar and corn syrup.​
> 
> The United States government in its wisdom chose to give agricultural subsidies to wheat, corn, and soybeans, thus reducing the price of the most toxic food crops. The natural result was to make Americans the fattest people in the world, as this chart comparing body-mass index (BMI) in 30 countries attests (from http://diabetescure101.com/BMI.htm, via Matthew Yglesias):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the two low-obesity countries at the left of the chart: Japan and Korea are the only two Asian countries in the sample. What are they doing right?​
> Well, everything:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their staple starch is rice, not wheat. Rice is the only non-toxic cereal grain and one of our “safe starches.”
> 
> They consume far less vegetable oils than Americans.
> 
> They consume far less sugar than Americans.
> 
> With a minimally toxic diet, it’s almost impossible to become obese.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... In both China Study I and II, wheat is the strongest positive predictor of body weight (r = 0.65, p<0.001) out of any diet variable. And it’s not just because wheat eaters are taller, either, because wheat consumption also strongly correlates with body mass index (r = 0.58, p<0.001).
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ... It seems the evidence is consistent.  It’s not eating more calories that makes a person fat. It’s overdosing on *toxins *– especially wheat toxins. << --- Wheat and Obesity: More From the China Study​I didn't have any of this info when I de-wheated --- all I did was dump the wheat, that's it.  No other changes except that I ate MORE volume than I had been.  And I dropped 40 pounds just like that.
> 
> Later I relapsed and started sneaking wheat back in --- and my weight went up.  When it was time to take action I knew what to do --- I did it again, cut out wheat and stayed off.  And it worked again.  That time I dropped _60_ pounds.
Click to expand...


That's funny because other countries do not seem to be suffering from the same "obesity epidemic" that we see in America, and they eat wheat products too!


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> >> The biggest problem is wheat, the major source of gluten in our diet.  But wheat weaves it misery through many mechanisms, not just the gluten!  The history of wheat parallels the history of chronic disease and obesity across the world.  Supermarkets today contain walls of wheat and corn disguised in literally hundreds of thousands of different food- like products, or Frankenfoods.  Each American now consumes about 55 pounds of wheat flour every year.
> 
> It is not just the amount but also the hidden components of wheat that drive weight gain and disease.  This is not the wheat your great-grandmother used to bake her bread.  It is FrankenWheat – a scientifically engineered food product developed in the last 50 years.
> 
> *How Wheat (and Gluten) Triggers Weight Gain, Prediabetes, Diabetes and More*
> 
> This new modern wheat may look like wheat, but it is different in three important ways that all drive obesity, diabetes, heart disease, cancer, dementia and more.
> 
> 
> It contains a *Super Starch* – amylopectin A that is super fattening.
> It contains a form of *Super Gluten* that is super-inflammatory.
> It contains forms of a *Super Drug* that is super-addictive and makes you crave and eat more. << ---- Three Hidden Ways Wheat Makes you Fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity Epidemic: Overeating Alone to Blame
> *Overeating Largely to Blame*
> The results showed that the predicted and actual increase in weight gain among children, nearly 9 pounds, matched exactly, indicating overeating was likely to blame
> 
> “For adults, we predicted that they would be 10.8 kg (23.8 pounds) heavier, but in fact they were 8.6 kg (20 pounds) heavier,” Swinburn says. “That suggests that excess food intake still explains the weight gain, but that there may have been increases in physical activity over the 30 years that have blunted what would otherwise have been a higher weight gain.”
> 
> “To return to the average weights of the 1970s, we would need to reverse the increased food intake of about 350 calories a day for children (about one can of fizzy drink and a small portion of French fries) and 500 calories a day for adults (about one large hamburger),” Swinburn says. “Alternatively, we could achieve similar results by increasing physical activity by about 150 minutes a day of extra walking for children and 110 minutes for adults; but realistically, although a combination of both is needed, the focus would have to be on reducing calorie intake.”
> 
> Swinburn emphasized that physical activity should not be ignored as a contributor to reducing obesity and should continue to be promoted because of its many benefits. Nevertheless, from a public policy perspective, expectations regarding what can be achieved with exercise need to be lowered and emphasis should be shifted toward encouraging people to eat less, he says.
Click to expand...


This was also covered in the documentary links -- and refuted.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheat Belly: Lose the Wheat, Lose the Weight, and Find Your Path Back to Health(cardiologist)
> 
> Gluten Confirmed to Cause Weight Gain (Brazilian study)
> 
> 
> >> Obesity seems to have the same cause the world over, in both humans and lab animals: It results from food toxicity compounded by malnourishment.
> 
> 
> The most important food toxins are cereal grains (especially wheat), omega-6-rich vegetable oils, and fructose from sugar and corn syrup.​
> 
> The United States government in its wisdom chose to give agricultural subsidies to wheat, corn, and soybeans, thus reducing the price of the most toxic food crops. The natural result was to make Americans the fattest people in the world, as this chart comparing body-mass index (BMI) in 30 countries attests (from http://diabetescure101.com/BMI.htm, via Matthew Yglesias):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the two low-obesity countries at the left of the chart: Japan and Korea are the only two Asian countries in the sample. What are they doing right?​
> Well, everything:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their staple starch is rice, not wheat. Rice is the only non-toxic cereal grain and one of our “safe starches.”
> 
> They consume far less vegetable oils than Americans.
> 
> They consume far less sugar than Americans.
> 
> With a minimally toxic diet, it’s almost impossible to become obese.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... In both China Study I and II, wheat is the strongest positive predictor of body weight (r = 0.65, p<0.001) out of any diet variable. And it’s not just because wheat eaters are taller, either, because wheat consumption also strongly correlates with body mass index (r = 0.58, p<0.001).
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ... It seems the evidence is consistent.  It’s not eating more calories that makes a person fat. It’s overdosing on *toxins *– especially wheat toxins. << --- Wheat and Obesity: More From the China Study​I didn't have any of this info when I de-wheated --- all I did was dump the wheat, that's it.  No other changes except that I ate MORE volume than I had been.  And I dropped 40 pounds just like that.
> 
> Later I relapsed and started sneaking wheat back in --- and my weight went up.  When it was time to take action I knew what to do --- I did it again, cut out wheat and stayed off.  And it worked again.  That time I dropped _60_ pounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's funny because other countries do not seem to be suffering from the same "obesity epidemic" that we see in America, and they eat wheat products too!
Click to expand...


Apparently you're not even reading links when they're just text either.  

I made the pertinent parts that you missed real big so you can see 'em.  See if you can spot it.  Kinda like a "where's Waldo" of words.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> >> The biggest problem is wheat, the major source of gluten in our diet.  But wheat weaves it misery through many mechanisms, not just the gluten!  The history of wheat parallels the history of chronic disease and obesity across the world.  Supermarkets today contain walls of wheat and corn disguised in literally hundreds of thousands of different food- like products, or Frankenfoods.  Each American now consumes about 55 pounds of wheat flour every year.
> 
> It is not just the amount but also the hidden components of wheat that drive weight gain and disease.  This is not the wheat your great-grandmother used to bake her bread.  It is FrankenWheat – a scientifically engineered food product developed in the last 50 years.
> 
> *How Wheat (and Gluten) Triggers Weight Gain, Prediabetes, Diabetes and More*
> 
> This new modern wheat may look like wheat, but it is different in three important ways that all drive obesity, diabetes, heart disease, cancer, dementia and more.
> 
> 
> It contains a *Super Starch* – amylopectin A that is super fattening.
> It contains a form of *Super Gluten* that is super-inflammatory.
> It contains forms of a *Super Drug* that is super-addictive and makes you crave and eat more. << ---- Three Hidden Ways Wheat Makes you Fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obesity Epidemic: Overeating Alone to Blame
> *Overeating Largely to Blame*
> The results showed that the predicted and actual increase in weight gain among children, nearly 9 pounds, matched exactly, indicating overeating was likely to blame
> 
> “For adults, we predicted that they would be 10.8 kg (23.8 pounds) heavier, but in fact they were 8.6 kg (20 pounds) heavier,” Swinburn says. “That suggests that excess food intake still explains the weight gain, but that there may have been increases in physical activity over the 30 years that have blunted what would otherwise have been a higher weight gain.”
> 
> “To return to the average weights of the 1970s, we would need to reverse the increased food intake of about 350 calories a day for children (about one can of fizzy drink and a small portion of French fries) and 500 calories a day for adults (about one large hamburger),” Swinburn says. “Alternatively, we could achieve similar results by increasing physical activity by about 150 minutes a day of extra walking for children and 110 minutes for adults; but realistically, although a combination of both is needed, the focus would have to be on reducing calorie intake.”
> 
> Swinburn emphasized that physical activity should not be ignored as a contributor to reducing obesity and should continue to be promoted because of its many benefits. Nevertheless, from a public policy perspective, expectations regarding what can be achieved with exercise need to be lowered and emphasis should be shifted toward encouraging people to eat less, he says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This was also covered in the documentary links -- and refuted.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> Wheat Belly: Lose the Wheat, Lose the Weight, and Find Your Path Back to Health (cardiologist)
> 
> Gluten Confirmed to Cause Weight Gain (Brazilian study)
> 
> 
> >> Obesity seems to have the same cause the world over, in both humans and lab animals: It results from food toxicity compounded by malnourishment.
> 
> 
> The most important food toxins are cereal grains (especially wheat), omega-6-rich vegetable oils, and fructose from sugar and corn syrup.​
> 
> The United States government in its wisdom chose to give agricultural subsidies to wheat, corn, and soybeans, thus reducing the price of the most toxic food crops. The natural result was to make Americans the fattest people in the world, as this chart comparing body-mass index (BMI) in 30 countries attests (from http://diabetescure101.com/BMI.htm, via Matthew Yglesias):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the two low-obesity countries at the left of the chart: Japan and Korea are the only two Asian countries in the sample. What are they doing right?​
> Well, everything:​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their staple starch is rice, not wheat. Rice is the only non-toxic cereal grain and one of our “safe starches.”
> 
> They consume far less vegetable oils than Americans.
> 
> They consume far less sugar than Americans.
> 
> With a minimally toxic diet, it’s almost impossible to become obese.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... In both China Study I and II, wheat is the strongest positive predictor of body weight (r = 0.65, p<0.001) out of any diet variable. And it’s not just because wheat eaters are taller, either, because wheat consumption also strongly correlates with body mass index (r = 0.58, p<0.001).
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> ... It seems the evidence is consistent.  It’s not eating more calories that makes a person fat. It’s overdosing on *toxins *– especially wheat toxins. << --- Wheat and Obesity: More From the China Study​--- some of that food-content material was already noted in the first two links I gave you.  The ones you breezed through two hours of radio documentary in 60 seconds because you don't want to know.
> ​I didn't have any of this info when I de-wheated --- all I did was dump the wheat, that's it.  No other changes except that I ate MORE volume than I had been.  And I dropped 40 pounds just like that.
> 
> Later I relapsed and started sneaking wheat back in --- and my weight went up.  When it was time to take action I knew what to do --- I did it again, cut out wheat and stayed off.  And it worked again.  That time I dropped _60_ pounds.
Click to expand...


Your website is crap, as I'm sure you know.  It's one of those "health" websites trying to get you to purchase books and other such things.  My link is from WebMD and the articles are written by doctors.


----------



## ChrisL

Overeating is the main factor contributing to obesity. When we begin to overeat regularly -- perhaps snacking at a certain time of the day as a "pick-me-up" or when a midnight snack becomes a ritual -- this can be a problem for our physical health, and even our mental health.

Why We Keep Overeating and What We Can Do About It

Of course, you can blame it on wheat if that makes you feel better, but the majority of Americans are overweight because of a poor diet and overeating.  That's a fact.


----------



## ChrisL

Chew on this

-- According to a recent Pew survey, 6 in 10 Americans said they eat more than they should either "sometimes" or "often."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2013/05/28/health-overeating-obesity/2367383/


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Overeating is the main factor contributing to obesity. When we begin to overeat regularly -- perhaps snacking at a certain time of the day as a "pick-me-up" or when a midnight snack becomes a ritual -- this can be a problem for our physical health, and even our mental health.
> 
> Why We Keep Overeating and What We Can Do About It
> 
> Of course, you can blame it on wheat if that makes you feel better, but the majority of Americans are overweight because of a poor diet and overeating.  That's a fact.



No, it's a post on a message board that you spend more time on doing than on listening to anything that might challenge your preconceptions.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overeating is the main factor contributing to obesity. When we begin to overeat regularly -- perhaps snacking at a certain time of the day as a "pick-me-up" or when a midnight snack becomes a ritual -- this can be a problem for our physical health, and even our mental health.
> 
> Why We Keep Overeating and What We Can Do About It
> 
> Of course, you can blame it on wheat if that makes you feel better, but the majority of Americans are overweight because of a poor diet and overeating.  That's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a post on a message board that you spend more time on doing than on listening to anything that might challenge your preconceptions.
Click to expand...


No preconceptions needed.  MOST people in America are overweight because they just eat too much.  But, like I said, if it makes you feel better to blame it on wheat (pretty much ALL bread is very fattening anyhow), then you go right ahead.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overeating is the main factor contributing to obesity. When we begin to overeat regularly -- perhaps snacking at a certain time of the day as a "pick-me-up" or when a midnight snack becomes a ritual -- this can be a problem for our physical health, and even our mental health.
> 
> Why We Keep Overeating and What We Can Do About It
> 
> Of course, you can blame it on wheat if that makes you feel better, but the majority of Americans are overweight because of a poor diet and overeating.  That's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a post on a message board that you spend more time on doing than on listening to anything that might challenge your preconceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No preconceptions needed.  MOST people in America are overweight because they just eat too much.  But, like I said, if it makes you feel better to blame it on wheat (pretty much ALL bread is very fattening anyhow), then you go right ahead.
Click to expand...


Don't need to.  I already proved it.  Twice.
Believe me, I'd love to be able to use my bread machine, chow down on an occasional sandwich or enjoy some Hammentaschen.  That choice has been taken away.  I don't like it, but unlike you...... I accept it and adjust.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overeating is the main factor contributing to obesity. When we begin to overeat regularly -- perhaps snacking at a certain time of the day as a "pick-me-up" or when a midnight snack becomes a ritual -- this can be a problem for our physical health, and even our mental health.
> 
> Why We Keep Overeating and What We Can Do About It
> 
> Of course, you can blame it on wheat if that makes you feel better, but the majority of Americans are overweight because of a poor diet and overeating.  That's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a post on a message board that you spend more time on doing than on listening to anything that might challenge your preconceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No preconceptions needed.  MOST people in America are overweight because they just eat too much.  But, like I said, if it makes you feel better to blame it on wheat (pretty much ALL bread is very fattening anyhow), then you go right ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  I already proved it.  Twice.
> Believe me, I'd love to be able to use my bread machine, chow down on an occasional sandwich or enjoy some Hammentaschen.  That choice has been taken away.  I don't like it, but unlike you...... I accept it and adjust.
Click to expand...


Most people are not fat from bread if they keep it in moderation.  Most people are fat because they eat too much and eat empty calories.  Sorry if that's upsetting for you, but it is just a fact.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overeating is the main factor contributing to obesity. When we begin to overeat regularly -- perhaps snacking at a certain time of the day as a "pick-me-up" or when a midnight snack becomes a ritual -- this can be a problem for our physical health, and even our mental health.
> 
> Why We Keep Overeating and What We Can Do About It
> 
> Of course, you can blame it on wheat if that makes you feel better, but the majority of Americans are overweight because of a poor diet and overeating.  That's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a post on a message board that you spend more time on doing than on listening to anything that might challenge your preconceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No preconceptions needed.  MOST people in America are overweight because they just eat too much.  But, like I said, if it makes you feel better to blame it on wheat (pretty much ALL bread is very fattening anyhow), then you go right ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  I already proved it.  Twice.
> Believe me, I'd love to be able to use my bread machine, chow down on an occasional sandwich or enjoy some Hammentaschen.  That choice has been taken away.  I don't like it, but unlike you...... I accept it and adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people are not fat from bread if they keep it in moderation.  Most people are fat because they eat too much and eat empty calories.  Sorry if that's upsetting for you, but it is just a fact.
Click to expand...


Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.

Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.  

As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overeating is the main factor contributing to obesity. When we begin to overeat regularly -- perhaps snacking at a certain time of the day as a "pick-me-up" or when a midnight snack becomes a ritual -- this can be a problem for our physical health, and even our mental health.
> 
> Why We Keep Overeating and What We Can Do About It
> 
> Of course, you can blame it on wheat if that makes you feel better, but the majority of Americans are overweight because of a poor diet and overeating.  That's a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a post on a message board that you spend more time on doing than on listening to anything that might challenge your preconceptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No preconceptions needed.  MOST people in America are overweight because they just eat too much.  But, like I said, if it makes you feel better to blame it on wheat (pretty much ALL bread is very fattening anyhow), then you go right ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  I already proved it.  Twice.
> Believe me, I'd love to be able to use my bread machine, chow down on an occasional sandwich or enjoy some Hammentaschen.  That choice has been taken away.  I don't like it, but unlike you...... I accept it and adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people are not fat from bread if they keep it in moderation.  Most people are fat because they eat too much and eat empty calories.  Sorry if that's upsetting for you, but it is just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.
> 
> As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.
Click to expand...


So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a post on a message board that you spend more time on doing than on listening to anything that might challenge your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No preconceptions needed.  MOST people in America are overweight because they just eat too much.  But, like I said, if it makes you feel better to blame it on wheat (pretty much ALL bread is very fattening anyhow), then you go right ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  I already proved it.  Twice.
> Believe me, I'd love to be able to use my bread machine, chow down on an occasional sandwich or enjoy some Hammentaschen.  That choice has been taken away.  I don't like it, but unlike you...... I accept it and adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people are not fat from bread if they keep it in moderation.  Most people are fat because they eat too much and eat empty calories.  Sorry if that's upsetting for you, but it is just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.
> 
> As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
Click to expand...


Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No preconceptions needed.  MOST people in America are overweight because they just eat too much.  But, like I said, if it makes you feel better to blame it on wheat (pretty much ALL bread is very fattening anyhow), then you go right ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  I already proved it.  Twice.
> Believe me, I'd love to be able to use my bread machine, chow down on an occasional sandwich or enjoy some Hammentaschen.  That choice has been taken away.  I don't like it, but unlike you...... I accept it and adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people are not fat from bread if they keep it in moderation.  Most people are fat because they eat too much and eat empty calories.  Sorry if that's upsetting for you, but it is just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.
> 
> As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
Click to expand...


You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's a post on a message board that you spend more time on doing than on listening to anything that might challenge your preconceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No preconceptions needed.  MOST people in America are overweight because they just eat too much.  But, like I said, if it makes you feel better to blame it on wheat (pretty much ALL bread is very fattening anyhow), then you go right ahead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  I already proved it.  Twice.
> Believe me, I'd love to be able to use my bread machine, chow down on an occasional sandwich or enjoy some Hammentaschen.  That choice has been taken away.  I don't like it, but unlike you...... I accept it and adjust.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Most people are not fat from bread if they keep it in moderation.  Most people are fat because they eat too much and eat empty calories.  Sorry if that's upsetting for you, but it is just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.
> 
> As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
Click to expand...


Pogo just refer to "when your weight balloons"....this is not good happening for anyone, people might to pop  That's what happens when balloons get too big, they pop


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't need to.  I already proved it.  Twice.
> Believe me, I'd love to be able to use my bread machine, chow down on an occasional sandwich or enjoy some Hammentaschen.  That choice has been taken away.  I don't like it, but unlike you...... I accept it and adjust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are not fat from bread if they keep it in moderation.  Most people are fat because they eat too much and eat empty calories.  Sorry if that's upsetting for you, but it is just a fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.
> 
> As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.
Click to expand...


See what I mean?   QED.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most people are not fat from bread if they keep it in moderation.  Most people are fat because they eat too much and eat empty calories.  Sorry if that's upsetting for you, but it is just a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.
> 
> As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean?   QED.
Click to expand...


It's 10.10pm, I'm going to the bed, an early night....now I want you and Chris to play nice, either that or I think perhaps you just should get married or something


----------



## Pogo

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.
> 
> As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean?   QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 10.10pm, I'm going to the bed, an early night....now I want you and Chris to play nice, either that or I think perhaps you just should get married or something
Click to expand...


Maybe we should.  But not to each other.


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope -- again the distinction between a "fact" and an "uninformed impression posted on a message board with nothing behind it any heavier than 'because I said so'" is lost on you.
> 
> Doesn't matter to me --- I actually know the dynamics.  I've had dietary ailments over the years and I was _forced _to learn about this stuff.
> 
> As noted before, thank me later.  When your weight balloons and you remember this thread and (without telling anyone of course) take my advice and find that that weight just magically dropped off --- send me a PM.  I won't tell everybody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean?   QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 10.10pm, I'm going to the bed, an early night....now I want you and Chris to play nice, either that or I think perhaps you just should get married or something
Click to expand...


He's too old and fat for me!    As well as too bitchy.


----------



## Pogo

ChrisL said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean?   QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 10.10pm, I'm going to the bed, an early night....now I want you and Chris to play nice, either that or I think perhaps you just should get married or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's too old and fat for me!    As well as too bitchy.
Click to expand...


And I have no desire to watch a wife who bloats up because she was too busy yapping to listen.  

The waiting for the "I told you so" moment just ain't wurf it.


----------



## ChrisL

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean?   QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 10.10pm, I'm going to the bed, an early night....now I want you and Chris to play nice, either that or I think perhaps you just should get married or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's too old and fat for me!    As well as too bitchy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I have no desire to watch a wife who bloats up because she was too busy yapping to listen.
> 
> The waiting for the "I told you so" moment just ain't wurf it.
Click to expand...


No worries.  Lol.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, are you actually claiming that most overweight Americans are overweight because they consume WHEAT products and not because they are overeating.  OOOOOKAAAAYYY.  Lol.  Quit arguing just for the sake of argument.  You are getting to the point of being a ridiculous clown like some of the other posters here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean?   QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 10.10pm, I'm going to the bed, an early night....now I want you and Chris to play nice, either that or I think perhaps you just should get married or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should.  But not to each other.
Click to expand...


I'm just reading such tension between you and Chris, a get a room type tension....of course I might misinterpret and it could be "get a room and let's shout about wheat whilst hitting each other with pillows"


----------



## ChrisL

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmm... ... I ain't the one posting an absolute over and over that she can't defend, Sparkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one claiming that it is wheat and not overeating that is the problem.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean?   QED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's 10.10pm, I'm going to the bed, an early night....now I want you and Chris to play nice, either that or I think perhaps you just should get married or something
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe we should.  But not to each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just reading such tension between you and Chris, a get a room type tension....of course I might misinterpret and it could be "get a room and let's shout about wheat whilst hitting each other with pillows"
Click to expand...


Lucyyyyyy!!!!    You got some splainin to do!!!


----------

